# كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة



## م.محمد الكردي (6 مايو 2006)

*مرحبا أخواني المهندسين من جديد*​ 
من جديد أطل عليكم بموضوع في الطاقة المتجددة وراح أضل أزهقكم بالموضوع لحد ما تحبوه وتتبنوا الفكرة وتشجعوها في كل مكان

يا ترى لو آمنا بالفكرة وفعلا حبينا نحول البيت على الطاقة الشمسية ؟  كم التكلفة ؟

وكيف أحسب كم خلية أحتاج

كل ذلك وأكثر ستتعلمونه من خلال الموضوع التالي ....

المطلوب منكم أن تحسبوا لمنازلكم وأن تعطوني الأجوبة لنرى كم نستهلك من الطاقة الكهربية ولنرى كم حجم الكارثة لو قطعت الكهرباء

*مستعدون ؟؟؟؟؟ :67: فلنبدأ*​ 

السؤال الأول // ما هو النظام الشمسي وما أهم عناصره ؟

الصورة التالية توضح العناصر كاملة







ووظيفة منظم الشحن هو منع ارتداد التيار وتنظيم عملية الشحن

تكلفة الخلايا الشمسية حسب النوعية فمثلا شركة كيوسرا الأمريكية تبدأ الأسعار من 20 دولار إلى 800 دولار حسب الحجم والقدرة

أما المنظم فسعره ضمن سعر الخلية

أم المحول أو الكونفيرتر converter فسعره حوالي 150 دولار وهو أيضا حسب القدرة أي يوجد قدرات أكبر وأغلى بالسعر

البطاريات أيضا متنوعة سعر الحجم الكبير الجيد منها حوالي 120 دولار

طبعا يصعب حصر الأنواع والأسعار فهي ضمن كاتالوج أكثر من 100 صفحة متوفر لدي لمن يحب

لكن الأهم كيف نعرف كم نحتاج من الخلايا والبطاريات وبعدها تعرف كم السعر وهنا سوف نناقش الفكرة ونأخذ مثال أيضا

هل حاولتم يوما معرفة كم وات يستهلك المنزل يوميا أو شهريا كل ساعة؟

لمن لا يعرف  

إليك الحل:

هناك حلان إما فاتورة الكهرباء فتأخذ قراءة آخر الشهر وقراءة أول الشهر وتطرحهم ثم تقسمهم على عدد أيام الشهر

أما الطريقة الثانية فهي كالتالي:

أولا يجب أن تعرف كم تستهلك أجهزة منزلك والجدول التالي يوضح أهم وأشهر الأجهزة الموجودة في المنازل وهي:






الآن املأ الجدول التالي وهو واضح جدا






الطريقة ليست صعبة لكن تحتاج لوقت والأسهل أن تذهب كما ذكرت سابقا لعداد الكهرباء وتأخذ القراءة منه مباشرة

المهم

بعد تعبئة الجدول السابق إليكم كيف نعرف عدد الخلايا الشمسية

وذلك كما في المثال التالي في ملئ الجدول






الجدول السابق يوضح أولا كم ساعة تبقى الشمس مشرقة وبقوة خلال اليوم وطبعا في دولنا العربية أكثر من 5 ساعات وبشدة أعلى لكن الجدول هو مجرد مثال عام

الثاني هو ما حسبته سابقا من جدول استهلاك المنزل بوحدة وات . ساعة / يوم

الثالث هو قسمة استهلاك المنزل على عدد ساعات وجود الشمس بقوة

أما الرابع فهو قدرة الخلايا الشمسية المتوفرة لديك وممكن تكون أكبر

أما الخامس فهو كم خلية من هذا النوع تحتاج = الخانة 3 تقسيم الخانة 4

مثلا هنا الجواب خليتين أو ثلاثة

أما لحساب عدد البطاريات

فالجدول التالي:






وهو كالتالي:

1- الاستهلاك المنزلي الذي حسبناه سابقا

2 -كم يوم يمكن لا تكون الشمس موجودة وعند الأجانب قد تكون أكثر من 7 أيام وربما أسابيع وعنا العرب نادرا جدا ما تغيب الشمس حتى في الشتاء

3 -الخانة هنا = خانة 1 مضروبة في خانة 2

4 -الخانة هنا تخص كفاءة البطارية فهي 80% لل lead acid و 50% لل optimum longevity وهو النوع الأشهر كبطاريات السيارات

وهنا تقسم خانة 3 على النسبة مثلا 0.5 وهي 50 %

5 -اضرب نتيجة 4 في معامل تصحيح خاص بدرجة الحرارة 1.11

6 -يخص نوع البطارية مثلا عندي بطارية

Surrette
S-460 deep cycle,6 volts x 350 amp-hours = 2100 watt.hours

7 -الخانة هنا = الخانة 5 تقسيم الخانة 6

8 -تقرب الخانة السابقة للأكبر بعدد صحيح

وبالتالي تعرف كم بطارية تحتاج

الواضح للأجانب يحتاجون الكثير أما فحسبتها لمنزلي أحتاج 2 فقط لأن الشمس نادرا ما تغيب

أنتظر تفاعلكم مع الموضوع وحساباتكم

وأتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه

تحياتي:15:


----------



## السعادة (7 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
حياك الله أخي احيي فيك هذا الجهد الرائع 
وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعل ذاللك في ميزان حسناتك وإن 
شاء الله أنني سأحاول أن طبق ماذكرت ونتواصل سوية 
السلام


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وأعانك على تحقيق أهدافك العظيمة

أنتظر حساباتك وانتظر أعضاء الملتقى

أين الهمم العالية


----------



## ZAHER (7 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
موضوع يستحق العناية والحساب
ونحن بانتظار مزيدك


----------



## المهندس مأمون (7 مايو 2006)

الأخ الكريم mzsk
الشكر الجزيل على المعلومات المقدمة وعلى أخلاصك وتفانيك في نشر العلم والمعرفة فهي محاضرة علمية وعملية في نفس الوقت فأنا مهندس مدني ولكني أستفدت جدا من هذه المعلومات
لكم أحترامي وتقديري ولجميع المهندسين الفعالين في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 مايو 2006)

شكرا أخ zaher وأخونا ccmz 

موضوع الطاقة المتجددة يجب أن يكون رسالة الجميع في المرحلة القادمة

وأقترح على الجميع خلال فترة الصيف المقبل:

1) إقامة مخيمات صيفية متخصصة لتشجيع سياسات الطاقة المتجددة. ومن يريد ولكن ليس لديه مادة علمية مبسطة أو برنامج خاص أنا مستعد لأمده بمثل هذه المواد فقط أرسلي رسالة خاصة

2) طرح مشروع مركز طاقة يعمل فيه شباب مهندسين بدماء جديدة اطرحوه على الممولين وأقنوعوهم بأهميته.

3) حملة مدرسية كبرى لتوضيح المشكلة والتشجيع على البحث في هذا المجال.

4) سنقوم بطرح الموضوع عندنا في فلسطين على قناة الجزيرة للأطفال على صورة مسابقة وأدعوا كل من لهم علاقات بالتلفاز أن يشجعوا ذلك ويعدوا البرامج.

وأنتظر اقتراحاتكم وشكرا


----------



## أبوموسى (18 مايو 2006)

الأخ الكريم 
مشكور على المعلومات القيمة التي أتحفتنا بها . أرجو مراسلتي عبر المنتدى لدي استفسارات عديدة أرجو منك التفضل بإعلامي بها ولك جزيل الشكر


بدون بريد إلكتروني ................ مع تحيات مشرف القسم


----------



## samiramin (18 مايو 2006)

أعزائي
قد تستغربون ان علمتم ان الدول المصدرة للبترول الان تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية للحصول على الطاقة الكهرباءية خصوصا في المواقع النائية والتي يصعب الوصول اليها , فبصفتي أعمل في هذا المجال في السعودية منذ ستة سنوات فقد وصلت مبيعات الشركة التي أعمل بها في اخر ثلاث سنوات ما يقارب 120 مليون دولار من توريد أنظمة طاقة شمسية 95% منها في دول الخليج وقد تستغربون ان علمتم ان السعودية (اكبر مصدر للبترول في العالم) كان لها النصيب الأكبر.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي م.أبو موسى إذا حاب نتواصل أنا أفضل المسنجر على الهوتت مييل وايميلي موجود في الملف الشخصي لي ، شكرا لتفاعلك الكريم

مهندسنا الفاضل samiramin كلامك صحيح 100% حتى أنه يوم عرضت هذه الاحصاءات استغربها الكثير ممن حضروا ورشة عمل في كلية المجتمع في فلسطين وهذا يدل فعلا على اهتمام المملكة بمجال تطبيق وتفعيل سياسات الطاقة المتجددة ونسعى انشاء الله في المركز لاستجلاب الدعم والخبرة لتفعيلها في فلسطين وحاجتنا ليست للبعد ولكن فلسطين تحتاج الطاقة المتجددة للأسباب التالية:

1- اعتمادنا الكلي على اسرائيل الملعونة يكلفنا الكثير وكل الأموال التي تدفع لاسرائيل مقابل الكهرباء هي تمويل خارجي.
2- فلسطين غنية بالطاقة الشمسية بمعدل اشعاع عالي جدا.
3- قطاع غزة صغير ويمكن فعلا تطبيق هذه السياسات بنجاح عليه.
4- حتى محطة الكهرباء الموجودة والجديدة تمول بأموال أوربية قد تمنع والغاز والديزل من اسرائيل وقد يقطع في أي لحظة.

وغيرها الكثير من المشاكل البيئية الناتجة عن الكثافة السكانية ونقص المساحة الخضراء وغيرها.

بارك الله فيكم ودوما انتظر التفاعل والمعلومات القوية


----------



## أبوموسى (18 مايو 2006)

الأخ الكريم samiramin لك جزيل الشكر على البريد . . وكما أخبرت بأنك تعمل في شركة مختصة بالطاقة الشمسية . . أرجوالتواصل لأني في حاجة لشراء الطاقة الشمسية حيث أني من منطقة نائية
فإذا كان لديك الوقت لمساعدتي فأرجو المراسلة وأكون لك من الشاكرين .


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
نريد معرفة ما هي مشاكل هذا النظام و التكلفة الصيانة و تغيير البطاريات و كذلك التحويل من DC الي AC حيث ان الطاقة الشمسية تنتج DC current و كل الاجهزة المنزلية تعمل AC و شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 مايو 2006)

انت بتأمر أخونا م ahmed sherbieny قريبا انشاء الله بمشاركة جديد 

شكرا لمشاركتك الطيبة


----------



## مامون القزاز (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
منذ اكثر من ستة اشهر اراسل وابحث عن شركات متخصصة بالخلايا الشمسية و التي تعتمدها على شكل تجاري حيث لابد لنا في العراق من استخدام مثل هذه الطريقة حيت الكهرباء متقطعة بشكل كبير تصل في ذروتها في الشهور تموز وأب اكثر من (12) ساعة في اليوم الواحد. نحن مجموعة من المهندسين مختلفي الاختصاصات ( ميكاينك , كهرباء ,مدني ) على استعداد بالاتصال مع اي شركة عربية وتكون هي المفضلة و لديها الاستعداد على تجهيز منظومات بشكل كبير و بكلفة اقل مايمكن لللاسفادة الى اكبير شريحة بالمجتمع ويمكن التراسل معنا عن طريق الملتقى

*أرجوا أن لا نضع عناوين بريد إلكتروني ....... لتعم الفائدة للجميع
مشرف ملتقى الطاقة البديلة*


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

لا أدري هل تصلح شركة من السعودية أرجوا أن تبلغني أي دولة يمكن أن توفر أو تكون حدودها مفتوحة معكم

عنوان الشركة :

BP SOLAR ARABIA

SAUDI ARABIA

Tel.: +966 1 265 1573

Fax: + 966 1 265 1556

Web.: www.bpsolar.com

www.bpsarabia.com.sa

e-mal : info*bpsarabia.com.sa


----------



## التمام (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة والجيدة وبارك الله فيكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مامون القزاز (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لا توجد مشكلة بالنسبة للحدود افضلها ( الاردن و سوريا ) وليس لدينا مانع من نذهب الى اي شركة متخصصة في هذا المجال في اي دولة عربية و من ضمنها السعودية حيث ان الشركات السعودية لها سمعة جيدة لدينا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 مايو 2006)

أمهلني يوم وأجدها لك انشاء الله


----------



## elazzabo (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ياخى وبارك الله فيك عن هذه المعلومات ياخى لو تكرمت وبعثث الأنواع والأسعار الخلايا الشمسية وارجوا لو سمحت ايضاح كيف يمكننا حسابالاشعاع الشمسى. وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم غدا انشاء الله سوف أفرغ شيء من الوقت لأضع لك ما طلبت

نحن دوما في الخدمة


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (28 مايو 2006)

*رسالة شكر*

مشكور اخوي mzsk76 على هذا الجهد والله يوفقك ونترقب المزيد


----------



## مامون القزاز (29 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا"عنا وعن جميع المحسنين


----------



## abuhodivah (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز mzsk76، وجزيت خيرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل.
سؤالي: هل يمكن الاستفادة من هذا النظام متزامنا مع استهلاكنا لمصدر الطاقة من قيل شركات الكهرباء، بحيث يدعمان بعضهما.


----------



## معماري فلسطيني (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز mzsk76، وجزيت خيرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل.
انا من فلسطين من قطاع غزة ..ونحن نعانمي ف يالفترة الحالية من ان قطاع التيار الكهربائي بشكل كبير ..لذا ارجو افادتي عن الشركات الي يمكن ان تزودني بالخلايا الشمسية ..في غزة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 يوليو 2006)

أخي معماري فلسطيني أنا أيضا من فلسطين بغزة وأنا مستعد لافادتك بما أستطيع انشاء الله

هناك شركة فلسطينية معروفة في مجال الخلايا ويمكنك أيضا زيارتنا بمركز الطاقة بكلية المجتمعتع

تحياتي


----------



## معماري فلسطيني (14 يوليو 2006)

مشكور يا اخي mzsk76 ما هو عنوانك لاستطيع زيارتك او الاتصال بك.

بالرسائل الخاصة أخي الكريم (بعثت لك رسالة)........... مشرف القسم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 يوليو 2006)

أنتظر زيارتك أخي الكريم معماري فلسطيني

تحياتي


----------



## adeel (21 يوليو 2006)

أخي م/ محمد الكردي لك الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود الذي تبذلة في تعريف أخوانك بالطاقة البديلة (الخلايا الشمسية )
فالموضوع جدا مفيد
ولكن بهذه الاسعار المرتفعة جدا لا أعتقد ان أحدا من العامة يستطيع أقتنائها حيث وحسب ماعرفت أن سعر الوات يقارب المائة دولار
 فأذا كنت تحتاج لألف وات في منزلك هنا تكون تكلفة الشراء بمائة ألف دولار
 فهل لديك البديل بالاسعار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:81:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يوليو 2006)

أخي الكريم adeel هذه المعلومات غير دقيقة إطلاقا

لقد قمت بحساب تكاليف تحويل منزلي على الطاقة الشمسية ولم تصل التكلفة لأكثر من 8,000 دولار

أيضا نحن في مكان عملي بصدد تنفيذ مشروع تحويل مبنى لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ليعمل على الطاقة

الشمسية وبلغت حسابات التكلفة 23,000 دولار

وللعلم هذه التكاليف كبيرة لأننا في فلسطين والأسعار عندنا سيئة جدا جدا وذلك للضرائب والشحن

أما بالخارج فهي أقل

طبعا انا لا أقول أنها رخيصة هي هكذا غالية لذلك دوما نقول أن الجدوى الاقتصادية للخلايا ضعيفة لكن

جدواها التشغيلية وعلى المدى الطويل أفضل كما أن السبب الرئيسي أن الخلايا الشمسية غالية الثمن

أن ألمانيا في الوقت الحالي تعمل على تنفيذ مشروع هائل جدا باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية

ولأنها تأخذ هذه الخلايا بسعر غالي نسبيا فإن سعر هذه الخلايا لم ينزل خلال الفترة هذه إطلاقا 

فالخلايا الشمسية في الحقيقة وصلت سعر عالي نسبيا خلال هذه الفترة لكن بكل تأكيد سيعود سعرها

للنزول قريبا انشاء الله.

تحياتي لك أخي الكريم


----------



## مصر 73 (26 يوليو 2006)

رائع موضوع فريد و جديد
تستاهل عليه التحيه بس بنتظار المزيد ان شاء الله في فكرة التكاليف


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا أخي مصر 73 وشكرا لكل من مر على الموضوع

وأتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## علي داود (3 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخي محمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## تمر هند (6 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور ورحم الله والديك انا من العراق واريد اعرف هذا اللوح ابو 800 دولار كم يولد من الكهرب بالامبير او بالكيلو واط بلا زحمة عليك اخوي اخوي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 أغسطس 2006)

أختي تمر هند

أنا قلت تكلفة تجهيز منزلي ليعمل كاملا على الخلايا الشمسية هي 8000 دولار

الألواح الشمسية أسعارها مختلفة

مثلا لوح 55 وات ------ بحدود 150 - 250 دولار حسب الشركة المصنعة

لوح 100 وات ---- 400 - 500 دولار

وهكذا لكن إذا أردت الأسعار بدقة يجب أن تطلبي كاتالوج الشركة المصنعة ولا تنسي أن الأسعار

يجب أن تشمل ضريبة وجمرك نقل

تحياتي


----------



## تمر هند (8 أغسطس 2006)

*اريد النصيحة*

:12: بالحقية انا اشكرك جدا اخي العزيز وبارك الله بيك وعلى مجهود القيم وانشاء الله يضاف الى ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء المحسنين
ولكن اردت ان اعرف هذه المنضومة الشمسية المتكاملة كم امبير تعطني والتي سعرها حسب ما قلت 8000 دولارواشكر الله لك


----------



## تمر هند (8 أغسطس 2006)

اريد الرد اذا تسمح اخي محمد


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 أغسطس 2006)

أخي تمر هند راجع درس رقم 6 و 5 ففيها تفاصيل النظام المتكامل

إذا لم تصل للرابط المطلوب راجع فهرس قسم الطاقة المتجددة الموجود في توقيعي أسفل

تحياتي


----------



## تمر هند (8 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا رحم الله والديك


أخي الكريم تم الرد عليك من خلال درس 6 و 5 والمنظومة متكاملة مشروحة من خلاله..... مشرف القسم


----------



## moonbow (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم...
موضوع قيم بارك الله بكم


----------



## subcoold (16 أغسطس 2006)

انا اطلعت على بعض العروض التجارية لامكانية تركيب الخلايا الضوئية ولكن اصارحك كانت عروض مضحكة من ناحية السعر او ساعات العمل مما لايجعلها باي حال من الاحوال مصدر طاقة اساسي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الكريم subcoold أرجوا أن تطلعنا على هذه العروض

أنا معك أن الأسعار غالية لكن لو كانت غير عملية لما وجدت ألمانيا وأمريكا تستميتان لتطبيق أنظمة

الخلايا الشمسية

أخي الكريم اليوم ارتفع سعر الخلايا لسبب بسيط أن ألمانيا تطبق مشروع ضخم في هذا المجال

ومستعدة لأخذ الخلايا بسعر يعتبر عالي نسبيا

لذلك يجب أن نكون أكثر وعيا ففي حال بدئ مشكلة النفط ستجد أن سعرها لن يكون غالي فقط بل

سيكون خيالي أيضا وبوسعك أن تتخيل أخي الكريم

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (29 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ mzsk76 شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات المهمة بالنسبة لي لأني مهتمة جداااااااااا بالطاقة الشمسية واستخداماتها، لقد وضعت الجداول التي وضحتها في برنامج excel ولكن لا أعرف كيف أرسلها فأرجو منك أن ترشدني إلى طريقة ارسالها إلى الملتقى، كما أني لم أفهم من أين أحضرت (7.1*13) -في الجدول الخاص بحساب عدد الخلايا الشمسية- وإلى ماذا يرمز كل رقم، وسأكون شاكرة إذا أرسلت لي نسخة من الكاتولوج الذي ذكرته، وبالنسبة لجدول الأجهزة ألا يمكن الحصول على قدرتها مباشرة من لوحة المعلومات المرفقة مع كل جهاز


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 أغسطس 2006)

مهندسة بدوية قال:


> الأخ mzsk76 شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات المهمة بالنسبة لي لأني مهتمة جداااااااااا بالطاقة الشمسية واستخداماتها، لقد وضعت الجداول التي وضحتها في برنامج excel ولكن لا أعرف كيف أرسلها فأرجو منك أن ترشدني إلى طريقة ارسالها إلى الملتقى، كما أني لم أفهم من أين أحضرت (7.1*13) -في الجدول الخاص بحساب عدد الخلايا الشمسية- وإلى ماذا يرمز كل رقم، وسأكون شاكرة إذا أرسلت لي نسخة من الكاتولوج الذي ذكرته، وبالنسبة لجدول الأجهزة ألا يمكن الحصول على قدرتها مباشرة من لوحة المعلومات المرفقة مع كل جهاز




شيء طيب جدا أن تكوني مهتمة بهذا المجال

بالنسبة لملف ال excel الذي ذكرت يمكنك استخدام ادراج المرفقات وهي خاصية موجودة في المنتدى

أسفل مكان كتابة نص مشاركة جديدة كما في الصورة التالية:





أو ارساله لبريدي الإلكتروني الموجود بملفي الشخصي

يمكنك أيضا الاستفادة من مشاركة أخرى تحتوي سوفت وير بسيط وسهل لهذه الحسابات راجعي فهرس

قسم الطاقة المتجددة الموجود في أسفل توقيعي.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 أغسطس 2006)

*بالنسبة للرقم 7.1*

الرقم الذي سألتي عنه ، إذا كان هو الموضح في الصورة التالية





فهو يمثل الجهد × التيار وهو القدرة الكهربية للخلية أو القدرة النسبية التقريبية

ولقد ذكرت ذلك تحتها مباشرة في بداية الموضوع

تحياتي


----------



## عمار الغزاوي (29 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع جميل اخب لكن نريد بعض الرسوم التوضيحية واذا اردنا شراؤها تنصحنا بمن وهل هي مناسبة لاجواء العراق وكيف صصيانتها وما مدة الضمان فيها

أخي الكريم سأدرج الكاتالوج قريبا ........ مشكلته أنه كبير ...... لكن لا حل غير ذلك ..... مشرف القسم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 أغسطس 2006)

أخي عمار لمزيد من المعلومات يوجد العديد من المشاركات في هذا القسم تناقش هذا الموضوع

يمكنك زيارة دروس الخلايا الشمسية رقم 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 ولمعرفة روابطهم راجع فهرس القسم

بالضغط على رابطه أسفل توقيعي تحت

تم تحميل الكاتالوج على الرابط التالي:

http://www.9q9q.net/up3/index.php?f=gifGgc00x

تحياتي وان شاء الله تستفيدوا منه


----------



## ميثاق (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اي الانواع من البطاريات المفضل النوع القاعدي او الحامض مع جزيل الشكر لو ارسلت لي الجواب


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ميثاق قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اي الانواع من البطاريات المفضل النوع القاعدي او الحامض مع جزيل الشكر لو ارسلت لي الجواب




حسب معلوماتي الحامضية بكل تأكيد

فلدي معلومات عن نوعية ذات كفاءةة عالية وتدوم أكثر من 20 سنة إذا أحببت يمكنك الحصول عن

معلومات عنها من خلال من الكاتالوج الذي أنزلته في المشاركة التالية:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19583


----------



## fifamomen (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*المشكلة الاساسية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي العزيز, شكرا على عرضك لهذا الموضوع الشيق و هذه المعلومات القيمة , ولكن للعلم المشكلة الاساسية لا تكمن في اقتناعنا نحن كمهندسين وانما تكمن في ان العديد من الدول و خاصة العربية تمنع استخدام الطاقة الشمسية الا للشركات مثل ابراج شبكات الهاتف الجوال و ما الى ذلك من الاستخدامات مع ان هذه الطاقة تعتبر من افضل الطاقات, ولقد ادركت العديد من الدول الكبرى اهميتها الملحة و ذلك بعد نضوب العديد من ابار البترول , فعلى سبيل المثال قامت شركة "شل" الالمانية- و التي تعتبر من كبرى شركات البترول في العالم- ببناء اكبر مصنع لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية في العالم وذلك لتكون لها الريادة في هذا المجال , لذلك فانا لا ادعوا الى استخدام هذه الطاقة فحسب بل ادعوا الى البدا تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية و ما الي ذلك من مستلزمات تشغيلها و خصوصا ان تصنيعها ليس بالامر المعقد, وسوف اقوم باذن الله بادراج العديد من الموضوعات و الكتب في هذا المجال.
و شكرا.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (2 سبتمبر 2006)

fifamomen قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اخي العزيز, شكرا على عرضك لهذا الموضوع الشيق و هذه المعلومات القيمة , ولكن للعلم المشكلة الاساسية لا تكمن في اقتناعنا نحن كمهندسين وانما تكمن في ان العديد من الدول و خاصة العربية تمنع استخدام الطاقة الشمسية الا للشركات مثل ابراج شبكات الهاتف الجوال و ما الى ذلك من الاستخدامات مع ان هذه الطاقة تعتبر من افضل الطاقات, ولقد ادركت العديد من الدول الكبرى اهميتها الملحة و ذلك بعد نضوب العديد من ابار البترول , فعلى سبيل المثال قامت شركة "شل" الالمانية- و التي تعتبر من كبرى شركات البترول في العالم- ببناء اكبر مصنع لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية في العالم وذلك لتكون لها الريادة في هذا المجال , لذلك فانا لا ادعوا الى استخدام هذه الطاقة فحسب بل ادعوا الى البدا تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية و ما الي ذلك من مستلزمات تشغيلها و خصوصا ان تصنيعها ليس بالامر المعقد, وسوف اقوم باذن الله بادراج العديد من الموضوعات و الكتب في هذا المجال.
> و شكرا.




في الحقيقة أخي فاجأتني بهذا الخبر

أرجوا أن تذكر لنا بعض الدول التي تمنعها لأتمكن من التأكد من ذلك

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## القلزم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني الاعزاء 

انا من السعوديه واود ان استخدم الطاقه الشمسيه بحيث اتمكن من تشغيل بيتي بالكامل على الطاقه الشمسيه فماهو الحل ارجوا ممن لديه الخبره ان يساعدني وكم تكلفتها وكيف احضارها الى السعوديه 

وشكرااااا لكم جميعااا

ارجوا الرد 

للاهميه


----------



## القلزم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

samiramin قال:


> أعزائي
> قد تستغربون ان علمتم ان الدول المصدرة للبترول الان تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية للحصول على الطاقة الكهرباءية خصوصا في المواقع النائية والتي يصعب الوصول اليها , فبصفتي أعمل في هذا المجال في السعودية منذ ستة سنوات فقد وصلت مبيعات الشركة التي أعمل بها في اخر ثلاث سنوات ما يقارب 120 مليون دولار من توريد أنظمة طاقة شمسية 95% منها في دول الخليج وقد تستغربون ان علمتم ان السعودية (اكبر مصدر للبترول في العالم) كان لها النصيب الأكبر.


 

كيف احصل على الطاقه الشمشيه وكم التكلفه


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ، وأتمنى لو عندك أيضا كيفية الحساب بالنسبة للسخانات الشمسية .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أعزائي
منذ مدة ليست طويلة وأنا أتابع هذا المنتدى وطبعاً ، سررت كثيراً لهذا الزخم العلمي والحماس المتوفر لدى المهندسين الشباب العرب ، وكم تمنيت لو انتقل هذا الحماس إلى صانعي القرار والمسؤولين في بلداننا العربية لاعتماد مثل هذه التجهيزات حرصاً على الموارد والثروات الطبيعية التي تفيض بها .
نحن في شركتنا نستطيع تقديم الدراسات والدعم الفني والاستشارات والتركيب لجميع أنظمة الطاقة لاستخدامها في المجالات الصناعية والسكنية ، ويمكننا أن نتعاون مع أي شركة من أي دولة عربية لتنفيذ مثل هذه الأنظمة، مع ملاحظة أن اللوحات التي نستعملها يمكن أن يزيد مدودها بنسبة 50 - 60% بزيادة بسيطة في السعرلاتتجاوز 15% . 
كما يمكننا تقديم مراوح لتوليد الكهرباء بمردود عالٍ وأحجام صغير نسبياً .
عنواننا هو : شركة التقنيات المتطورة - 
الجابرية - شارع القدس - حلب - سوريا 
هاتف : 963214610939 + فاكس 963214611969 + ص.ب. 6202 
البريد الاكتروني : atco على gcn.cx 
نرحب بجميع الطلبات من كافة الدول العربية .
تنويه : كلما زادت الاستطاعة الإجمالية للنظام كلما نقصت القيمة .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*أهلا بك أخي*



عصام نورالدين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أعزائي
> منذ مدة ليست طويلة وأنا أتابع هذا المنتدى وطبعاً ، سررت كثيراً لهذا الزخم العلمي والحماس المتوفر لدى المهندسين الشباب العرب ، وكم تمنيت لو انتقل هذا الحماس إلى صانعي القرار والمسؤولين في بلداننا العربية لاعتماد مثل هذه التجهيزات حرصاً على الموارد والثروات الطبيعية التي تفيض بها .
> نحن في شركتنا نستطيع تقديم الدراسات والدعم الفني والاستشارات والتركيب لجميع أنظمة الطاقة لاستخدامها في المجالات الصناعية والسكنية ، ويمكننا أن نتعاون مع أي شركة من أي دولة عربية لتنفيذ مثل هذه الأنظمة، مع ملاحظة أن اللوحات التي نستعملها يمكن أن يزيد مدودها بنسبة 50 - 60% بزيادة بسيطة في السعرلاتتجاوز 15% .
> ...





شيء مفرح أنني أجد يوما بعد يوم من يتفاعل معنا،،، أهلا وسهلا بك أخ عصام

كما تعرف أخي مشكلة هذا الموضوع بالذات الجهل العام فيه لذلك أتمنى عليك أخي الكريم

أن لا تبخل بأي مواد علمية تعليمية وتثقيفية في هذا المجال ،

أما عن شركتكم فهذا انجاز طيب ومازلت على اتصال بمجموعة من أصحاب الشركات في

محاولة لبناء شبكة معارف في الوطن العربي وقد وفقت في في كل من السعودية ومصر

حتى الآن، نحاول في فلسطين - غزة بدئ مشروع مركز لمثل هذه الداسات ولتنفيذ المشاريع

وتحسين المبيعات فيه خاصة وأن مشاكل قطاع الطاقة عندنا لا نهاية له.

سأراسلك قريبا على البريد الذي ذكرته وأتمنى نحصل منكم على عرض أسعار هذا أولا

ثانيا نبحث عن من يوفر لكادر مكون من 1-إلى-3 مهندسين تديب ميداني عملي ( كمنحة )

لفترة من الزمن فهل نجد لديكم القدرة ؟

شكرا لك مرة أخرى


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*جدول حسابات*

السلام عليكم أولا أعتذر عن التأخر عنكم ولكن ظروف عملي:3: تمنعني من التواصل المستمر معكم ولكن صدقوني كلما لاحت لي فرصة اقتنصها لزيارة الملتقى وبخاصة موضوع الطاقة البديلة:1: . وهأنا الان ارسل لكم ما توصلت إليه. أرجوكم أعذروني مرة أخرى على التأخير. وأنتظر رأيكم في الجدول وتعديلاتكم عليه برحابة صدر.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندسة فكرة جيدة أن تتم الحسابات باستخدام الإكسل

ننتظر المزيد منك


----------



## مجيد نعمه صالح (27 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات ونتمنى لو تزودنا باية كتالوجات حول هذه الاجهزة ومناشئها واسعارها ان وجدت وكيفية او امكانية شراؤها نرجو تتمة هذه المعلومات وقال الاولون ان الكمال في التمام وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي مجيد أهلا بك

راجع فهرس هذا القسم وراجع مواضيعه فلقد وضعت الكثير مما طلبت وشارك الأعضاء بمشاركات مميزة جدا


----------



## al-saadi (29 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكر لطارح الموضوع وكل من ساهم في إثراء هذا الموضوع وأعتقد أن معظم المهندسين قد لاحت اليهم هذه الفكره وذلك بتركيب الخلايا الشمسية ولكن للأسف عدم وجود الشركات والتسويق الضعيف لها جعل الموضوع غير مجدي.

نتمنى من المشاركين وضع قائمة للشركات المصنعه والموردين


----------



## م.ابويحيى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## كيميائي اصيل (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*الى الأخ محمد الكردي*

عزيزي محمد تحية طيبة و بعد
اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
عندي طلب صغير ارجو ان تسعفني بتحقيقه 
لقد ذكرت انك تملك ملف من 100 صفحة يحوي معلومات عن اسعار الخلايا الشمسية و انواعها
ارجو منك ارسال هذا الملف الى بريدي الخاص او الى هذا البريد alaa.mag*********** 

حيث انني بدأت العمل في هذا المجال و انا بحاجة ماسة الى هذا الملف

و لك جزيل الشكر:68:


----------



## كيميائي اصيل (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*الى الأخ محمد الكردي*

عزيزي محمد تحية طيبة و بعد
اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
عندي طلب صغير ارجو ان تسعفني بتحقيقه 
لقد ذكرت انك تملك ملف من 100 صفحة يحوي معلومات عن اسعار الخلايا الشمسية و انواعها
ارجو منك ارسال هذا الملف الى بريدي الخاص او الى هذا البريد alaa.mag*********** 

حيث انني بدأت العمل في هذا المجال و انا بحاجة ماسة الى هذا الملف

و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 نوفمبر 2006)

لدي رسالة خاصة ولا يمكنني أن أقرأها بسبب هذا العذر


نأسف لا يمكنك استخدام الرسائل الخاصة قبل 20 مشاركة لديك الأن 3 مشاركة 
الإدارة.


ماذا أفعل الآن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 نوفمبر 2006)

منقول من المشاركة رقم 47 للأخ محمد الكردي 
حسب معلوماتي الحامضية 

السؤال الآن وما هو رأيك حسب المعلومات القاعدية ( القلوية) ؟؟؟


----------



## FRE111 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

www.TSC.com.ye


----------



## علي داود (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجوا من تتوفر له خرائط عن التحكم بسرعة المحرك عن بعد بواسطة اللاسلكي ارسالها لي وجزاه الله خير الجزاء


----------



## صاحب النقب (1 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نعم (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور عزيزي

ياليت طريقة لجعل النظام يتكامل مع الكهرباء الواصله من شركة الكهرباء
بحيث يتم استخدام النظام الشمسي بكامل طاقته واكماله في حالة النقص بالكهرباء من الشركة

ودمتم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزي السيد مأمون القزاز ، وجميع السادة أعضاء المنتدى ، الأخ المحترم محمد الكردي ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...... أما بعد فإنني أقدم لكم الأسعار التي نقدمها للزبائن في بلدنا سوريا : 



Ac الاستطاعة

1kva 
170w X 6pcs Moduleاللوحات 
1500w X 1pc Inverter المحول 
2v,400ah X 12pcs Battery 
24v,30a X 1pc Charger الشاحن
$ 6,800/set السعر الإجمالي 

2kva
170w X 12pcs Moduleاللوحات 
2500w X 1pc Inverter المحول
2v,800ah X 12pcs Battery
24v,30a X 2pc Charger الشاحن
$ 13,600/set السعر الإجمالي 

3kva
170w X 18pcs Module اللوحات 
3000w X 1pc Inverter المحول
2v,400ah X 24pcs Battery 
48v,30a X 2pcs Charger الشاحن 
$ 20,600/set السعر الإجمالي 

5kva
170w X 30pcs Moduleاللوحات 
3000w X 2pcs Inverter المحول
2v,600ah X 24pcs Battery
48v,30a X 3pcs Charger الشاحن
$ 34,000/set السعر الإجمالي 

8kva
170w X 47pcs Moduleاللوحات 
6000w X 2pcs Inverter المحول
2v,1200ah X 24pcs Battery
48v,30a X 5pcs Charger الشاحن
$ 54,000/set السعر الإجمالي 

10kva
170w X 60pcs Module اللوحات 
6000w X 2pcs Inverter المحول
2v,1200ah X 24pcs Battery
48v,30a X 6pcs Charger الشاحن
$ 66,000/set السعر الإجمالي 

15kva
170w X 90pcs Moduleاللوحات 
8000w X 2pcs Inverter المحول
2v,2000ah X 24pcs Battery
48v,30a X 8pcs Charger الشاحن
$ 100,000 /set السعر الإجمالي 

20kva
170w X 117pcs Moduleاللوحات 
6000w X 3pcs Inverter المحول
2v,3000ah X 24pcs Battery
48v,30a X 10pcs Charger الشاحن
$ 130,000 /set السعر الإجمالي 



التجهيزات من صنع الصين – تسليم أرض دمشق أو حلب[ في سوريا ] ، أقل كمية 25 مجموعة من أي قياس ...
هذه الأسعار هي للمكونات فقط بدون أجور التركيب والنقل والتوصيل .

ويمكن لمن يرغب في الحصول على مكونات من صنع أوربي أن ينتظر عدة أيام لأجهز عرضاً آخر . 
ولكم مني كل التحية وأنا بانتظار طلباتكم إذا رغبتم باقتناء هذه المجموعات


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 ديسمبر 2006)

لقد تمتعت جداً بالتجوال في أرجاء هذا المنتدى الفسيح ....
ولكنني استغربت بعض الظواهر التي لا تبتعد كثيراً عنها في المجمتمع العربي في كل أقطاره : 
1- الحماس الشديد في البداية الذي مايلبث أن يزول تدريجياً ( فقاعة )
2- الأسئلة المتكررة من الزملاء الذين لا يقرؤون جميع المشاركات والإجابات عنها .
3- الكثير من المعلومات المنقولة ، و غير المفهومة ، وكأن ليس لدينا عقول تفكر .
4- الانبهار بكل المنجزات الحضارية الغربية رغم أن معظمها كان منجزات إسلامية.


لماذا لم يرد أحد على الطلبات رغم أنكم كنتم تطلبون وبإلحاح أسعار اللوحات الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء

هل فوجئتم بالأسعار ؟؟ أم كنتم تستعرضون أسماءكم على المنتدى ، ليقال أن المشاركات كثيرة .؟؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> لقد تمتعت جداً بالتجوال في أرجاء هذا المنتدى الفسيح ....
> ولكنني استغربت بعض الظواهر التي لا تبتعد كثيراً عنها في المجمتمع العربي في كل أقطاره :
> 1- الحماس الشديد في البداية الذي مايلبث أن يزول تدريجياً ( فقاعة )
> 2- الأسئلة المتكررة من الزملاء الذين لا يقرؤون جميع المشاركات والإجابات عنها .
> ...


 


للأسف أخي الكريم ،،،،، فعلا يبدو أنه كتب علينا نحن العرب التأخر دوما

فالمستثمرون مستعدون لدفع البلايييييييييييييين على فنادق خلاعة وهبوط وليس مستعد لدفع

مليون واحدة لهدف علمي

وحتى على النطاق الصغير لا أحد مستعد لصرف المال في مجال علمي أو تقني

ربما لأن العرب مشغولون بقضايا كثيرة ولأن ظروف الكثيرين صعبة

للأسف لا أجد تفسير ،،،، حتى أنا المتحمس جدا للموضوع بدأت أفكر للتحول للمنتديات الأجنبية

فهناك قد ألقى تفاعل حقيقي لا مجرد كلام

لكن دوما وأبدا أختم بأن مازال هناك أمل ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> منقول من المشاركة رقم 47 للأخ محمد الكردي
> حسب معلوماتي الحامضية
> 
> السؤال الآن وما هو رأيك حسب المعلومات القاعدية ( القلوية) ؟؟؟


 


لم أنتبه للسؤال إلا اليوم !!!!!

يمكنك أخي الكريم الحصول على بريدي من ملفي الشخصي لأنني لم أفهم سؤالك !

تحياتي


----------



## محمدعيدمحمد (16 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤال أطرحه عليك أخى م/ محمد مارأيك فيماساأقوله 1- مروحة كبيرة قدرالأمكان تدار بالهواء ملحق بها 2- دينامو 12 فولت . ثم 3- منظم للدينامولتثبيت الشحن ثم 4-بطارية 12 فولت .... يركب عليها دائرة الكترونية تحول خرج البطارية الى220 فولت ليضاء بها انوار أو ماشابه... وعلى فكرة هذه الدائرة موجوده على النت........................................................... محمد عيد محمد .. مصر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي محمد أرسمها وحمل الصورة سيكون ذلك أوضح

تحية لك ولكل المبادرين بأفكارهم في المنتدى


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزي الأخ محمد الكردي :

كان سؤالي مزحة !!!!
لقد أجبت أنت فيما مضى عن سؤال الأخ / ميثاق / في المشاركة رقم 46 عن نوع البطاريات الذي تفضله ، بأنه حسب معلوماتك الحامضية .... وذلك في المشاركة رقم 47 ...
فهذا يعني  البطاريات الحامضية ) . وقد فهمت أنا ذلك بالضبط .
ولكنك كتبت الكلام بدون إشارات أو تنقيط ، أو أية إيضاحات أخرى ،فظهر الكلام وكأنك تقول :حسب معلوماتك الحامضية ، مما جعلني أحاول أن أبث روح المرح في المنتدى من خلال هذه المزحة في سؤالي عن المعلومات القاعدية ....

هل أضحكتك؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*الحل في التعاون والتكاتف*

وماذا بعد؟؟؟؟؟ 

ألا يوجد حل لهذا الكسل والتراخي وقلة الشعور بالمسؤولية ؟؟؟؟ :18: 
إذا لم نستطع نحن المهندسون الذين نعتبر / طليعة مثقفة ينتظر منها الكثير / أن نغير هذا الواقع المؤلم بتكاتفنا وتعاوننا وتوصيل الأفكار إلى حيز التنفيذ / وهذا هو بالضبط ما يسمى هندسة / فما فائدتنا ؟؟؟؟؟

أغلقوا كل عقولكم وأفكاركم ونشاطاتكم واذهبوا إلى أعمالكم إن كان لكم عمل ..
أليس الأجدى أن نتعاون على تأمين هذه التجهيزات لكل من يرغب بأفضل الظروف من أجل التنمية .؟
أم... :86: ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> عزيزي الأخ محمد الكردي :
> 
> كان سؤالي مزحة !!!!
> لقد أجبت أنت فيما مضى عن سؤال الأخ / ميثاق / في المشاركة رقم 46 عن نوع البطاريات الذي تفضله ، بأنه حسب معلوماتك الحامضية .... وذلك في المشاركة رقم 47 ...
> ...


 

تسلم أخي الكريم،،،،،،، حرقتك على الموضوع بالرد الثاني جعلتني أؤمن أن هناك مهتمين

لكن كما أخبرتك

من غير رأس مال ودعم لن يكون بيدنا شيء

او على الأقل اتحاد رؤوس أموال صغيرة

لكن للأسف كل مين بغني على مواله بالعامي


----------



## عاصم النعيمي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة الى الاخ محمد الكردي
اخي محمد اود ان استفسر عن موضوع الطاقة الشمسية علما اني من العراق وتعلم ان الطاقة الكهربائية عندنا كثيرة الانقطاعات تصل احيانا الى يوم كامل ويستعمل المواطن البديل الاخر وهي المولدة الصغيرة التي تعطي 4-8 امبير حيث تصل نسبة المستخدمين لهذا النوع من الولدات الى90% من العراقين علما ان تكلفة الوقود اصبحت باهضة الثمن وغير متوفرة اخي العزيز اود من توضيح كم خلية يحتاج البيت البسيط لغرض الانارة والتلفاز وكيف يكون ربطها وهل كل خلية تحتاج الى بطارية خاصة بها واذا كان لديك ملفاتعن تفاصيل الربط وكل مايتعلق بالمنظومة ارجو ان ترسلها لي الى العنوان التالي hom782000*********** وجزاك الله الف خير اخوكم الجبوري


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

عاصم النعيمي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تحية طيبة الى الاخ محمد الكردي
> اخي محمد اود ان استفسر عن موضوع الطاقة الشمسية علما اني من العراق وتعلم ان الطاقة الكهربائية عندنا كثيرة الانقطاعات تصل احيانا الى يوم كامل ويستعمل المواطن البديل الاخر وهي المولدة الصغيرة التي تعطي 4-8 امبير حيث تصل نسبة المستخدمين لهذا النوع من الولدات الى90% من العراقين علما ان تكلفة الوقود اصبحت باهضة الثمن وغير متوفرة اخي العزيز اود من توضيح كم خلية يحتاج البيت البسيط لغرض الانارة والتلفاز وكيف يكون ربطها وهل كل خلية تحتاج الى بطارية خاصة بها واذا كان لديك ملفاتعن تفاصيل الربط وكل مايتعلق بالمنظومة ارجو ان ترسلها لي الى العنوان التالي hom782000*********** وجزاك الله الف خير اخوكم الجبوري


 

أخي الكريم القسم هنا في المنتدى مليء بتفاصيل العملية

راجع دروس الدورة

فمن الصعب أن أعيد الأجوبة كثيرا

وإذا لم تجد مبتغاك أعدك أن أخصص وقت لتلخيص الحسابات لك من جديد


----------



## محمدعيدمحمد (22 ديسمبر 2006)

أخى العزيز م/ محمد .. سلاما لك ولكل من فى المنتدى
بأذن الله سوف أرسل لك رسما للدائرة التى أقترحتها قريبا جدا ولا يمنعنى فى كثرة الأبتعاد عن المنتدى الا ظروف عملى ... وللعلم حكاية محركات D .c لادارة مولدات صعب شوية لان المولدات تحتاج عزم وقوة خاصة عند التحميل( أى الأستفادة من الكهرباء) .... السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أخيكم / محمد عيد ..... مصر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بانتظارك أخي الكريم





محمدعيدمحمد قال:


> أخى العزيز م/ محمد .. سلاما لك ولكل من فى المنتدى
> بأذن الله سوف أرسل لك رسما للدائرة التى أقترحتها قريبا جدا ولا يمنعنى فى كثرة الأبتعاد عن المنتدى الا ظروف عملى ... وللعلم حكاية محركات D .c لادارة مولدات صعب شوية لان المولدات تحتاج عزم وقوة خاصة عند التحميل( أى الأستفادة من الكهرباء) .... السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> أخيكم / محمد عيد ..... مصر


----------



## i_laith (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوان ان اوطا سعر لمنظومة طاقة شمسية متكاملة تعطي 4 امبير 220 فولت الان كما هو مبين 6500 دولار 
وهو من منشا صيني على الاكثر ... وهذا يعد مكلفا ارجو اجابتي فيما اذا كان ممكنا الحصول عليها بحدود ال 3000 دولار ؟؟؟؟
وهل ان تصنيع المنظومة محليا واستيراد الالواح فقط سيقلل من الكلفة ؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي السيد i_laith 
السعر كما ذكرنا في بداية المشاركات يكلف من 6- 8 دولار امريكي لكل فولت واحد في بلد المنشأ 

أما أنا فأبيعها بهذا السعر بعد كلف الاستيراد والجمارك والشحن وما إلى آخره ...

صحيح أنها من صنع الصين ولكن تم اختيار الشركات الرائدة في هذه الصناعة من بين عشرات الشركات المصنعة ..
ورغم ذلك فقد بحثت ولم أجد سوى بضعة شركات تبيع المجموعات الكبيرة فقط ( كمية الألواح تزيد على 400 لوح ) بسعر الفولت الواحد 4 دولار ( في بلد المنشأ : الصين )
ليس المطلوب هو أن أربح مبالغ هائلة ، إنما تقديم الخدمة ونحن نقدمها في سوريا مع التركيب والتشغيل ( جاهزة للاستثمار ) .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

كما أن الكثير من الإخوة العراقيين والسودانيين قد اتصلوا بي وطلبوا عروض أسعار لهذه المجموعات ، وأنا أعرف البير وغطاءه ، ولكن هنالك سعر تبيع به الشركة وهنالك كلفة الاستيراد ، وليس باليد حيلة .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

هنالك مجموعات خاصة لمضخات الماء الغاطسة أو الأفقية الموجودة في المناطق النائية . 
وهنالك مجموعات من نوع هجين عبارة عن مروحة + ألواح شمسية الاستطاعة الإجمالية 3.5 ك ف أ
من منشأ أوربي ..وهذه الفكرة أحبذها أنا شخصياً وأشجعها جداً : لأنها : 
تعمل ليلاً ونهاراً ، صيفاً وشتاءً ، صيانتها قليلة . هل ترغبون بذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

إن استيراد الألواح لا يكفي فعلينا تحضير القاعدة المعدنية ،، ومنظم التيار ( وعادة يكون متضمناً في اللوح القام من أوربا ) ، والشاحن ، والبطاريات ( ويفضل أن تكون خاصة ) ، ومحول التيار ، ربما يوجد من يصنع المحولات والشواحن في البلاد العربية ، عندها فعلاً يمكن تخفيض الكلفة ، ولكن أكرر يبقى الأهم هو البطاريات ....وعندما تتوفر هذه المكونات يمكن المناقشة بشكل كامل في السعر حسب الاستطاعات المطلوبة.
وأنا جاهز للبحث عن المصنعين المحليين أو العرب لهذه المكونات أو بعضها ....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

إلى السيد عاصم النعيمي 

لماذا كان توقيعك باسم الجبوري ؟
آسف لهذا السؤال إن كان مزعجاً ... وبإمكانك ألا تجيب عنه ...................


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

* كل عام وأنتم بخير *

أعاد الله هذه الأعياد بالخير واليمن والبركة والسعادة والأمن والتقدم 


:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30:


----------



## مصطفى حمزه (5 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 يناير 2007)

أخي العزيز عاصم النعيمي الموقع باسم الجبوري:

البيت العادي يحتاج إلى 1.5 ك ف ا = 1500 وات 
وهذا يعني الألواح يجب أن تكون بهذه الاستطاعة : إذا كان اللوح الواحد باستطاعة 100 وات فهذا يعني أن المنزل يحتاج إلى 15 لوح ، وهكذا .....
البطاريات يجب أن تحسب كما في الجدول المعطى سابقاً ...
وإذا رغبت فهنالك مجموعات جاهزة معروضة في مشاركة سابقة .... يمكنك الاطلاع عليها واختيار ما يناسبك ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (13 يناير 2007)

*أسعار جديدة*

أعزائي 


بشرى سارة لكل المهتمين بشراء مجموعات توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية:

يمكنني أن أبيعكم بسعر  3.8 دولار أمريكي لكل فولت ، ألواح فقط ، ويبقى لديكم الحصول على البطاريات والمحولات والشواحن ، القيمة تنقص عند الاستطاعات الكبيرة .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (13 يناير 2007)

يجب أن تنتبهوا إلى أن مردود هذه التجهيزات أقل من مردود التجهيزات السابقة ذات الأسعار الأعلى .


----------



## القلزم (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## Silver_2007 (17 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 يناير 2007)

أما كفانا مجاملات ، وكأننا في جلسة أنس وسهرانين تحت ضوء القمر وبندخن ومنشرب عصير قصب .

أرجو منكم التفكير الفني والعملي : المفيد والبناء 
يجب اتخاذ خطوات عملية لدعم مثل هذه الأفكار ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 يناير 2007)

أنا آسف ، إذ كنت قاسياً في ملاحظتي ....أنا أشكر جميع من يشكر ومن هو مشكور على تقبله الشكر ....ولكن ليس هذا بيت القصيد ...
إنما نحن نفتش عما يدعم المشاريع المتوقفة بسبب عدم فهمنا للأمور كما هي ....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 يناير 2007)

لكل منا اختصاص ودور ......لماذا تبحثون عن المعلومات .....؟؟ وأية معلومات تفيدكم ...؟ 
كان السؤال الملح في مشاركاتكم :كم يلزمني للمنزل وكم الكلفة؟؟؟؟
وقد تمت الإجابة عن هذا السؤال بشكل كامل .
ماهو الهدف من طرح السؤال وتلقي الإجابة ، ؟؟ هل هو فقط للحصول على المعلومات .. ؟ هل أنتم في السوق لتسألوا عن الأسعار ثم تذهبون في طريقكم ؟؟؟


----------



## القلزم (19 يناير 2007)

اخوي عصام نور الدين 

انا اريد استخدامها لمنزلي اذا امكن 

كيف استطيع التواصل معك

واين تواجدك الدائم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 يناير 2007)

*عنوان الشركة*

أعزائي
أنا آسف لا أستطيع الرد على الرسائل الخاصة لأن القانون في هذا المنتدى لايسمح لي قبل إدخال 30 ثلاثين مشاركة ، ويبدو أن الأعزاء لا يقرأون جميع مشاركاتي لقد كتبت ذلك في مشاركة سابقة .....
على كل حال عنواني هو :

الجمهورية العربية السورية - حلب - 
هاتف : 00963214610939 
فاكس : 00963214611696 
خليوي : 0096394714400
البريد الالكتروني : atco على gcn.cx


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 يناير 2007)

سأتغاضى عن الأرقام فقط لحماستك الكبيرة لتنفيذ شيء عملي لمن يحب

ولكن أرجوا أن لا تنفعل كثيرا بالردود

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## مامون القزاز (24 يناير 2007)

لماذا لاتهتم الحكومات بتنفيذ هذه المنظومات


----------



## القلزم (26 يناير 2007)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> أعزائي
> أنا آسف لا أستطيع الرد على الرسائل الخاصة لأن القانون في هذا المنتدى لايسمح لي قبل إدخال 30 ثلاثين مشاركة ، ويبدو أن الأعزاء لا يقرأون جميع مشاركاتي لقد كتبت ذلك في مشاركة سابقة .....
> على كل حال عنواني هو :
> 
> ...





انتظر الرد على رسالتي في القريب العاجل التي ارسلتها لك على الخاص

ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير 

مع التمنيات القلبيه لك بالتوفيق


----------



## وجدي_1405 (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع م . محمد كردي
بالنسبة لي لم أجربها للأن لكن بإذن الله تعالى سأجربها .
( :


----------



## عصام نورالدين (27 يناير 2007)

*اعتذار*

أنا آسف جداً جداً ......
أنا لست موجوداً في هذا الملتقى لكي أبيع ما لدي من بضائع ..

ولكن عندما يريد أحد أن يكلمني بشكل انفرادي ، ولا يتحقق له ذلك ، فيجب أن أوفر وسيلة ما لكي يتصل بي ...

وللعلم فهو كما قال ينتظر، ولم يكلمني بشكل مباشر .

إنما نعرض الخدمة لكي يتعرف الأعزاء المهندسون العرب على أن الإمكانيات متوفرة ومتاحة لمن يبذل الجهد الكافي لكي يحقق ما يفكر فيه ويصبو إليه ؛ والهدف الأسمى هو التعلم ، والتعاون على البر والتقوى . 
جزى الله الجيع بكل خير وأرجو أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى...........


----------



## عباس الشمري (31 يناير 2007)

جيد جدا ممتاز بس لا تمنعو الخدمه بسبب اجبار الاعضاء على المشاركه واجعلو المشاركه لما هو مفيد فقط لا ان تصبح مجرد ارقام. والسلام عليكم. المحب للموقع.....


----------



## عباس الشمري (31 يناير 2007)

جيد جدا ممتاز....................... بس لا تمنعو الخدمه بسبب اجبار الاعضاء على المشاركه واجعلو المشاركه لما هو مفيد فقط لا ان تصبح مجرد ارقام. والسلام عليكم. المحب للموقع.....


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 يناير 2007)

عباس الشمري قال:


> جيد جدا ممتاز....................... بس لا تمنعو الخدمه بسبب اجبار الاعضاء على المشاركه واجعلو المشاركه لما هو مفيد فقط لا ان تصبح مجرد ارقام. والسلام عليكم. المحب للموقع.....


 

أخي لم أفهم عليك

وأرجوا أن لا تحملنا فوق طاقتنا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 فبراير 2007)

أعتقد أن قصد الزميل عباس الشمري هو أن الخدمة التي يقصدها هي خدمة الرسائل الشخصية ، ويقول أن الخدمة ممنوعة إلى حين المشاركة بعدد معين من الردود ، وأن لا تكون محظورة قبل هذا العدد المحدد من المشاركات . 
على كل حال الهدف الخفي لدى أسرة اللتقى و القائمين عليه -كما أظن - هو الإكثار من القراءة والمتابعة لهذا الملتقى .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 فبراير 2007)

لكن هذا يدخلنا في جدل ليس له طائل ، بغية الحصول على عدد أكبر من المشاركات [ غير الهادفة والمفيدة والبناءة ] .

نحن هنا من أجل الحصول على المزيد من المعلومات العلمية .وإليكم المزيد :


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 فبراير 2007)

هناك نوعان من السيليكون المتبلور وغير المتبلور ، وكلاهما يستخدمان وبكثرة في صناعة الخلايا ، وغير المتبلور يساعد في الحصول على ألواح قابلة للطي ، وطرية نوعاً ما ، أما الخلايا التقليدية فهي تحتوي على السيليكون المتبلور .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 فبراير 2007)

وإذا كان هذا السيليكون نقياً كانت كفاءة الخلية عالية جداً ؛ 
أما إذا وجدت ذرة فوسفور واحدة ولو بين مليون ذرة سيليكون فإن الكفاءة ترتفع 20 % مما كانت عليه في الخلية النقية .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 فبراير 2007)

كما يوجد نوع من الخلايا التي يمكن أن تنحني وهي ورقيقة ومصنوعة من بعض أنواع البوليميرات اللدنة ، ويوجد منها أنواع شفافة أي يمكن أن تمرر الضوء من خلالها ومع ذلك تقدم تياراً كهربائياً .


----------



## محمد منذر الاحمد (14 فبراير 2007)

*moh_alahmad************

السلام عليكم،ومشكور على المعلومات القيمة .
الواقع انا اقوم باعداد رسالة ماجستير في موضوع عقد مقارنة اقتصادية لتشغيل آبار المياه الزراعية من خلال الطاقة الشمسية مقابل مولدات الديزل في فلسطين
لذا ارجو تزويدي باية معلومات او توجيهات تخدم الرسالة
مع الشكر


----------



## abdalkader (3 مارس 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*



م.محمد الكردي قال:


> أخي الكريم adeel هذه المعلومات غير دقيقة إطلاقا
> 
> لقد قمت بحساب تكاليف تحويل منزلي على الطاقة الشمسية ولم تصل التكلفة لأكثر من 8,000 دولار
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم والله ماقرأت موضوع انفع من هذا الموضوع ونريد منك المساعدة في هذا الموضوع فنحن بصدد دراسة الموضوع من الناحية العملية والتجارية فهل ممكن ان استفسر عن الشركات الصينية التي تنتج الخلايا الشمسية باسعار معقولة وجودة مقبولة فكما تعلم ان العامة لا يملكون الكثير من الاموال فمن الممكن ان يشتري هذه الطاقة لكن بحدود 200-400 دولار

مع الشكر والتقدير
abdasiaGmail.com


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا اخى والله جد مفيد


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 مارس 2007)

عزيزي السيد عبد القادر : 
لقد وضعت قائمة بأسعار المجموعات الشمسية ، لعلك تجدها في الصفحات السابقة ....
وأعيد مرة ثانية كلفة الوات الواحد 4 دولار أمريكي . بدون أية ملحقات ( منظم للشحن ، بطاريات ، شاحن ، محولات التيار من مستمر إلى متناوب ) .... والمنزل العادي يحتاج إلى 1500 - 2000 وات .
أرجو أن تكون الأمور واضحة تماماً ، وإلا فاتصل بي على engisam2 @ scs-net.org


----------



## العبد الفقير (16 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم،أنا لدي سؤال هل الصيانة ستكون مكلفة؟


----------



## ayadsat (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كيف احصل على موبايل او موقع الشركه من اجل الاتصال ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 مارس 2007)

*عنوان الشركة*

أعزائي المحترمين 

أعيد فأكرر ما ذكرته سابقاً أنكم لا تقرؤون الصفحات السابقة وهذا خطأ كبير جدأ ...
عنوان الشركة موجود في إحدى الصفحات السابقة.


مع أطيب التحيات .


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (21 مارس 2007)

الاخ م. محمد الكردي المحترم
اشكرك على هذا الجهد العظيم الذي تبذله.الطاقه البديله( الطاقه المتجدده) هي عنوان المرحله القادمه


----------



## المطوري (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا اخوان جزاكم ربنا خيرا


----------



## عزيز حسان (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا سعيد جدا ان اجد هذا المنتدى الراقي والذي بحثت عنه كثيرا حتى وفقني الله ان اجده واكون عضوا فيه
اخي العزيز وفقة الله على هذا الموضوع واطلب منك مساعدتي اذا امكن في حساب كم خلية شمسية احتاج وكم باتري خزن لبيت متوسط تعمل فيه هيتر للطبخ وجهاز تلفزيون اضافة الى مبردة هواء ارجو حساب ذالك لي مع جزيل الشكر علم انني من سكنة العراق وانت تعرف ما نعاني من نقص في الكهرباء حتى اننا من شدة الحر في الصيف لا يستطيع الاطفال من النوم ليلا ارجو مساعدتي وهل يمكن الحصول على الخلايا من السوق العراقية ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
هذا هو اميلي tom_max2001***********


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 مارس 2007)

عزيز حسان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا سعيد جدا ان اجد هذا المنتدى الراقي والذي بحثت عنه كثيرا حتى وفقني الله ان اجده واكون عضوا فيه
> اخي العزيز وفقة الله على هذا الموضوع واطلب منك مساعدتي اذا امكن في حساب كم خلية شمسية احتاج وكم باتري خزن لبيت متوسط تعمل فيه هيتر للطبخ وجهاز تلفزيون اضافة الى مبردة هواء ارجو حساب ذالك لي مع جزيل الشكر علم انني من سكنة العراق وانت تعرف ما نعاني من نقص في الكهرباء حتى اننا من شدة الحر في الصيف لا يستطيع الاطفال من النوم ليلا ارجو مساعدتي وهل يمكن الحصول على الخلايا من السوق العراقية ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير
> هذا هو اميلي tom_max2001***********


 

في الحقيقة أخي الموضوع ليس صعب اتبع الخطوات وستحسب كل ما تريد ففي الجدول المذكور

وضعت كم سحب الكهرباء لكل آلة فقط اتبع الخطوات


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أبريل 2007)

لقد تمتعت جداً بالتجوال في أرجاء هذا المنتدى الفسيح ....
ولكنني استغربت بعض الظواهر التي لا تبتعد كثيراً عنها في المجمتمع العربي في كل أقطاره : 
1- الحماس الشديد في البداية الذي مايلبث أن يزول تدريجياً ( فقاعة )
2- الأسئلة المتكررة من الزملاء الذين لا يقرؤون جميع المشاركات والإجابات عنها .
3- الكثير من المعلومات المنقولة ، و غير المفهومة ، وكأن ليس لدينا عقول تفكر .
4- الانبهار بكل المنجزات الحضارية الغربية رغم أن معظمها كان منجزات إسلامية.


----------



## ale3sar (16 أبريل 2007)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم هل هذا في الصيف ام في الشتاء
إذا كان في الصيف فماذا بالنسبة للشتاء
اشكرك


----------



## سليم محمد الشيباني (25 أبريل 2007)

شكراياشباب


----------



## سنان محمود (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ,أخي م . محمد الكردي ارجو توضيح الرمز الموجود في الجدول الثاني تحت العمود الذي يحمل علامة القسمة ,مع تقديري لجهودك المميزة في مجال الطاقة المتجددة تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## eng ali elec. (1 مايو 2007)

الاخ المحترم م. محمد الكردي
اود ان اتقدم بشكري وامتتناني لك لطرح هذا الموضوع المهم 
وخاصة لدينا في العراق نظرا لحاجتنا الماسة للبحث عن مصادر للطاقة غير الكهرباء والشمس من اهم الوسائل الواجب استغلالها في هذا المجال .

انا اشاركك في هذا الموضوع متمنيا منك طرح كل ما هو جديد في هذا الموضوع .
كما قلت بانك تملك الكتلوكات للنظام الشمس بالكامل مع الاسعار . أرغب بالحصول على نسخة من هذا الكتالوك نظرا لحاجتي الماسة له وساكون لك من الشاكرين .

دمتم بخير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 مايو 2007)

هذا تسجيل حضور أنني رأيت الطلبات فقط أريد وفقت فراغ للاجابة وان شاء الله قريبا


----------



## almaliki62000 (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم لقد همني كتيرا المضوع و قد بحت فيه و تعمقت و كام همي ان اعرف التكلفة و الاسعار و هدا موقع يبين جيع الانواع و الاسعار و الالات المستخدمة في مجال الطاقة الشمسيةwww.solardyne.com

وهنا يمكنك مشاهدت الموقع مترجمhttp://66.249.91.104/translate_c?hl=ar&langpair=en|ar&u=http://www.solardyne.com/dansolpum.html


----------



## almaliki62000 (8 مايو 2007)

رسالة الى الاخ محمد الكردي 
السلام عليكم و اله ما جلني انضم الى هدا الموقع هي مواضيعك الهامة 
كما ارجوا ان تنصحني ادا اردت تحويل بيتي من التزود بالكهرباء عن طيق الشركات الى التزود عن طريق الخلايا علما اني استهلك 1600 واط او كيلواط المهم كم احتاج من خلية و كم بطارية علما ان هنا شركات توفر عه لمعدات اللهم اني اانصيحتك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 مايو 2007)

almaliki62000 قال:


> رسالة الى الاخ محمد الكردي
> السلام عليكم و اله ما جلني انضم الى هدا الموقع هي مواضيعك الهامة
> كما ارجوا ان تنصحني ادا اردت تحويل بيتي من التزود بالكهرباء عن طيق الشركات الى التزود عن طريق الخلايا علما اني استهلك 1600 واط او كيلواط المهم كم احتاج من خلية و كم بطارية علما ان هنا شركات توفر عه لمعدات اللهم اني اانصيحتك


 


لإجراء الحسابات بشكل دقيق يجب السير على الخطوات الماضية

لكن بشكل تقريبا أي منزل عادي بحاجة ل 15 خلية شمسية 100 وات + نظام الشحن


----------



## almaliki62000 (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا يا خي على توضحك و ارجوا منك مزيدا من لعطاء


----------



## almaliki62000 (8 مايو 2007)

http://www.moteurnature.com/actu/2006/venturi-eclectic-electrique.php هدا الموقع يعرض اخر التطورات في مجال السيارات الي تستخدم الطاقة النضيفة


----------



## almaliki62000 (8 مايو 2007)

يا اخي محمد الكردي هل عندك خلفية حول صناعة السيارت دات المحرك الكهربائي و التي تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية كمزود لها الكهرباء هنا ك سيارة سموسي تعمل بالخلايا الشمسية ويمكنك في الرابط ملاحضتها بس سؤال ماهدة الاجزءالازمة لصناعة هدة السيارة و ان اتكلم عن المحرك الكهربائي و قوتة زعدد الخلايا الشمسية ا عدد البطاريات الوزن الدي لا ينبغي ان تتعداه لكي لا قل كفائت السيارة و كم ستدوم البطارية او المسافة المقطوعة 
و ارجوا من جميع الاخوة الرد ان امكن فانا اقوم بعمل دراسة حول امكانية صناعت سيارة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية و الرياح مع في تصميم واحدhttp://www.islamonline.net/arabic/science/2003/01/Article01.shtm :31: 
l


----------



## almaliki62000 (8 مايو 2007)

http://www.islamonline.net/arabic/science/2003/01/Article01.shtml رابط السيارة المصرية المصنوعة و المركبة بالكامل في مصر و التي تعمل بلطاقة الشمسية


----------



## kaaaaaa (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
هذا الموضوع جدا مفيد وخصوصا لنا في العراق لافتقادنا للطاقة الكهربائية
ارجو تزويدي بعناوين الشركات المنتجة للخلايا الشمسية
تحياتي


----------



## almaliki62000 (15 مايو 2007)

http://www.elmasoud.com/ هدا المقع سيفيدك كتيرا خصوصا انه يحتوي على الاسعار و المواصفات و الشكل الدي ينبغي ان يتوفر فيه البيت لاكبر استفادة من اشعة الشمس


----------



## almaliki62000 (15 مايو 2007)

http://www.industrialpowerproducts.com/IPPcatalog321web_files/safety.htmهدا الموقع للبطاريات تخزين الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## almaliki62000 (15 مايو 2007)

http://www.solardyne.com/batteries.html ولا احلى من هدا لموقع للتسوق بالمعدات الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## عصام نورالدين (2 يونيو 2007)

أعزائي الزملاء :

أقدم لكم هذا الموقع التعليمي عن الطاقة الشمسية ،
http://www.sunwindsolar.com/#SolarNotes
اعذروني ، إنه باللغة الانكليزية ، وعلينا أن نبدأ باتقان اللغات الأخرى حتى نتمكن من نقل المعلومات الحديثة والتقنيات المبتكرة إلى اللغة العربية حتى نفتح المجاتل لمن بعدنا أن يشرع في إبداعات واكتشافات أكثر أهمية من التي نراها على الشبكة الآن والتي هي من إنتاج الغرب . 
الله الموفق


----------



## عبدالله-1 (8 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اشكرك اخي على هذا الموضوووووووووووووع الطيب وانا الصراحة عملت العمليات الحسابة وطلع الجهاز مايكلف بالنسبة للكهرباء اللي ادفعها شهريا
بس حبيت استفسر ؟؟؟؟؟
بالنسبة للبطاريات ممكن هي تشحن لليووووووووووووووم كلة ولا تخلص خلال فترة وجيزة!!!!!!!!!!!



الله يجزاك الخير على هالموضوع وانشاالله يكتب في ميزان حسناتك
وتتحفنا في مشاركاتك الطيبة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي الأخ الزميل عبدالله-1 :

من الممكن أن تشحن لليوم بكامله لأن عدد البطاريات يمكن أن يتضاعف .
عادة البطاريات تكون مخصصة للاستعمال خلال فترة الليل أي 12 ساعة ، ولكن يمكن أن تضع عدد البطاريات × 2 حتى تعمل خلال 24 ساعة .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 يونيو 2007)

وإذا كنت في بلد قريب من سوريا, أو حتى بعيد ......... فيسرنا أن نقدم التجهيزات مع التركيب والاستشارة الكاملة لأي مشروع منزلي أوصناعي أو تجاري ..........


----------



## مطر منذر (9 يونيو 2007)

*متى سنستفيد منها*

السلام عليكم جميعا 
شكرا جزيلا م-محمد الكردي على هذا الموضوع الرائع نحن للأسف لا نستفيد من الطاقة المتجددة الموجودة بجميع أنواعها في منطقتنا العربية والتي من الله بها علينا بوفرة ويحسدنا عليها الدول الغربية المتقدمة رغم ما لديهم من قدرات نووية هائلة والتي تعتبر من أكبر المصادر المنتجة للطاقة . فقد صنفت الأردن من أولى الدول التي تملك نسبة إشعاع شمسي عالي وليس فقط الطاقة الشمسية بل أيضا الرياح حيث أنه في الدول المتقدمة يوجد في كل مكان مكشوف ومعرض لنسبة هبوب رياح عاليةطواحين هواء حديثة تنتج الكهرباء .وغيرها طاقة الأنهار (النيل ,الفرات ,دجلة )
وطاقة المد والجزر وغيرها الكثير ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي


----------



## awadelrahman (9 يونيو 2007)

موضوع ممتاز سأجرب لغرفتي أولا

عندي سؤال خارج موضوعك قد يكون غبيا

كيف يمكنني إضافة موضوع جديد


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي awadelrahman بكل سهولة يمكنك إضافة موضوع جديد بأن تذهب إلى الصفحة الخاصة بكل قسم ، وستجد على يمين الصفحة من بدايتها ، وتحت الشريط العريض الذي يدل على القسم ستجد زراً تضغط عليه لإضافة موضوع جديد .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله أخ عصام نور الدين فعلا عضو مميز يستحق الثناء ....

بارك الله فيك وانا أتابع ردودك وتفاعلك مع الأعضاء دوما ...


----------



## almaliki62000 (10 يونيو 2007)

يا اخواني اهديكم ها الموقع لتعرفوا الاسعار بانفسكم مع الصور و كل المعلومات و انتوا احكموا 
بالنسبة للخلايا الشمسية :http://www.solardyne.com/solarpvpanels.htm l
بالنسبة للبطارياتhttp://www.solardyne.com/batteries.htm l 
منضمات لتيار http://www.solardyne.com/charcon.html
بالنسبة للمحكات المائية التي تستخدم في استخراج الماء عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية http://www.solardyne.com/solwatpum.html
مولدات الكهرباء من الرياحhttp://www.solardyne.com/airx400watwi.html


و المزيد ما عيلك الا تدخل للموقع و ترفع الاسعار و اعمل مقارنة بين اسعر 

لا تنسونا من الدعاء و خصوصا ان يسهل على الله للزواج هدا العام و السلام عليكم و رحمت الله


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 يونيو 2007)

أخي محمد الكردي 
أشكرك على هذا الإطراء ........... 
ولا داعي للشكر فأنا لم أفعل إلا ما يعبر عن عقلية وهدف ورؤية المنتدى ، وإلا فكيف سيكون منتدى بدون مشاركة أعضائه الحديث فيما بينهم............


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يوليو 2007)

*أخيراً وصلت ألواح C I S لتوليد الكهرباء من أشعة الشمس .........*


----------



## احمد مصطفى العالم (19 يوليو 2007)

سلام عليكم اخوانى
ياخوان اريد خريطة طاقة الشمسية ( الطاقة المتجددة )
احمد مصطفى العالم


----------



## eng.love (19 يوليو 2007)

الموضوع رائع ومفيد جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عصام نورالدين (21 يوليو 2007)

الأخ أ حمد مصطفى العالم 
أرجو منك إيضاح ماتريد بكلام بسيط ...
حتى نرى ما يمكن أن نفيدك به، بإذن الله ......................


----------



## م.فلسطيني (21 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## غسان التكريتي (26 يوليو 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## akram kareem (17 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عن اذن الأستاذ محمد الكردي اود الأجابه على الأخ محمد عيد محمد 
انا في بلدي العراق ومعروف من قبل الاخوه سوء الكهرباء في العراق وقد حاولت جميع الأفكار المطروحه فأن الدينمو الواحد يحتاج الى قوة واحد حصان على الأقل من اجل ان يولد 40 امبير / 12 فولت اذا من اين يمكن الحصول على قوة رياح تعطيك قدره لدوران 2 داينمو يا اخي العزيز مع فائق احترامي للاخوه


----------



## teba yaser (18 أغسطس 2007)

اخ العزيز محمد الموضوع جدامهم ومحتاجه الكثير من التفاصيل ومن اين استطيع الحصول على الخلايا الشمسيه وكيفيه تنصيبها
ارجو المساعده


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 أغسطس 2007)

للحصول على الخلايا الشمسية الأمر سهل راجعوا موضوع مواقع عربية مختصة في الخلايا الشمسية

هي متوفرة في كل مكان

في الامارات وجدتها وبوفرة وسعر جيد جدا في السوق الصيني Dragon Market

وهو واحد من أكبر المولات على الاطلاق ومعروف جدا هنا


----------



## علي داود (18 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ عصام نور الدين ممكن تجدد المكان الموجودة فية الخلايا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 أغسطس 2007)

إلى الأخ علي داود :
العنوان موجود على الصفحة الخامسة :
حلب - سوريا - هاتف 00963214610939 فاكس 00963214611696 
جوال 00963944714400 البريد ال e n g i s s a m 1 @m s n.c o m 
أو a t c o @ g c n . c x


----------



## مهندسة نورا (20 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع في الحقيقة انه يفيدنا في بلدنا ارجو منك اذا توجد لديك معلومات اضافيةاو عند الاعضاء الاخرين ان يفيدونا بها فمثلا انا اريد البدائل عن للطاقة الكهربائية لانها دائما غير موجودةعندن افيدونا وشكا جزيلا


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز جزيل الشكر لك على هذا الموضوع المهم 
قمنا بدراسة لحساب احتياج المنطقة من الطاقة الكهربائية وتبين اننا نحتاج الى 500kw الرجاء مساعدتنا في حساب احتياجنا من الخلايا الشمسية واي النوعيات المفضلة مع حاجتنا الماسة الى مواقع شركات خاصة بهذا المجال مع جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## ماجد جلميران (22 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وأعانك على تحقيق أهدافك العظيمة


----------



## كرم يوسف (22 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكور*

شكرا ولكن مشعارف احمل الملف


----------



## اابوطيبة الحجامي (25 أغسطس 2007)

المبدع المهندس الوردة محمد الكردي بارك الله لك هذا الجهد الطيب بيتي يستهلك 10 امبيرات فما هي كمية الخلاية والكلفة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حيدر الدباج (7 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الاستاذ محمد بعد هذه الحسابات كيف ممكن احصل على الخلايا الشمسيه وم اي شركه معتمدة لني بحاجه اليها لتجربته في البيت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رافد الصالح (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات وفقكم الله


----------



## arch.Ahmad.eg (12 سبتمبر 2007)

المهندس محمد الكردي، تحية طيبة لك ولجميع الإخوة الأعزاء في الموضوع.
ممكن تدلني على أي شركات متخصصة بالخلايا الشمسية وتركيبها موجودة بمصر، أو حتى خارج مصر ويكون عندها الاستعداد للعمل داخل مصر.
ولك مني جزيل الشكر.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*أبطال الطاقة الشمسية الأشاوس*

لماذا لا تقرأون الصفحات كلها 

ستجدون مايسركم ويقدح ذهنكم للتفكير بدل السؤال المباشر عن معلومات يجب التفكير بها قبل السؤال عنها ..

لماذا لا تجهدون أنفسكم بالبحث والحسابات والقراءة قبل توجيه هذه الأسئلة في هذه الصفحات ؟؟؟؟

يمكنكم ببساطة الحصول على ماتريدون بتقليب صفحات هذا المنتدى ...وفي كل المواضيع والأقسام المتعلقة بما تبحثون عنه.. :31: :31: :31:


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وكل عام وأنت والأمة الأسلامية بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المعظم أعادة الله علينا بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## راية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


التمام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة والجيدة وبارك الله فيكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## راية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نبيل السمرا (29 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع يستحق العناية .. وشكراً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## shehabashraf (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يا جماعة على هذة المشاركات الجيدة و المعلومات القيمة


----------



## alikm (17 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم 
أحي فيك مجهودك العظيم واتمنى لك الرقي فيها والمظي قدما لتضع بين أيدينا الحلول تجاه النقص في أنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ، أرغب بالتواصل معك والاستفادة والتعاون المشترك سويا في هذا الموضوع وخصوصا اننا في العراق بحاجة لمثل هذه المنظومات لمعالجة مشكلة عدم تؤفر الكهرباء وليش سد حاجة النقص فيها ،لذا أطلب منك التواصل على ***** الخاص المتواجد لديك .... وفي الختاك تقبل أطيب تحياتي وامنياتي لك بالتواصل المستمر والرقي الدائم...

أخوك 
المهندس علي المياحي / العراق


----------



## mahjas (18 يناير 2008)

الاخ العزيز م.محمد الكردي المحترم
الف شكر على المساهمة الرائعة و المفيدة جدا جدا.
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسم مستعار (21 يناير 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> *أخيراً وصلت ألواح C I S لتوليد الكهرباء من أشعة الشمس .........*


لو سمحت ,ما هي خلايا الـ C I S ?


----------



## اسم مستعار (21 يناير 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> *أخيراً وصلت ألواح C I S لتوليد الكهرباء من أشعة الشمس .........*


لو سمحت ما هي خلايا الـ C I S ?

++++++++++
المشاركه تكررت
كيف استطيع حذفها ؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يناير 2008)

*C I S*

هذه الألواح هي مجموعة من خلايا مركبة من النحاس والإنديوم والسيلينيوم ...


----------



## بحار العلم (28 يناير 2008)

الاخ عصام
هل فكرت من قب فى عملية تصنيع الخلايا ذاتها
لقد استهوتنى الفكرة وبات فى قراءة كافة المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع وقمت بمراسلة سيادتكم واتمنى الا تضن على باى فكرة او نتائج لتجارب سابقة تساعدنى فى تخيل الوضع العام لهذا المشروع عل ان يكرمنا الله فنقوم بتنفيذه
لك جزيل الشكر على مشاركاتك القيمة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يناير 2008)

أقصى ما يمكننا فعله هو تجميع الخلايا في لوحات .
و هذا يكلف قليلاً / 10 مليون دولار فقط ، فهل من مساهم ؟؟؟
بعض الإخوة في السعودية يرغبون في ذلك ، ويمكن التشارك على مثل هذا المشروع .كما يوجد مشروع آخر لصناعة مراوح توليد الكهرباء .


----------



## اسم مستعار (28 يناير 2008)

مرحبا
لا زلت ادرس هذا الموضوع , ولكن لدي مجموعة اسالة لو سمحتم . 
1- هناك نوع من الخلايا يتم وضعه بصورة مائله و هناك ما يتم وضعه بصورة افقيه .
فهل هذه الحسابات للأثنين ؟ ام ان هناك فرق في الحسابات لكل حاله على حده ؟ 
2- ماذا لو وقع ظل على جزء من المنظومه او على المنظومه ككل ؟
كيف سنستطيع حساب عدد الخلايا في هذه الحاله ؟
3- يتعلق بارتفاع درجة الحراره على الخلايا 
في بعض الدول ترتفع درجة الحراره بشكل كبير قد تصل الى 70 درجو مئويه , وهذا بالطبع سيقلل من كفاءة الخليه , فكيف نستطيع حساب عدد الخلايا في هذه الحاله ؟
4- هل هناك برنامج من الممكن ان يقوم بكل هذه العمليات معا ؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (30 يناير 2008)

1- الفرق طفيف في الحسابات (حسبما أعلم ) 
2- يجب ان تكون الألواح مكشوفة تماماً لأشعة الشمس 
3-السيليكون غير المتبلور لا يتأثر بدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة ، وكذلك C I S ...
4- حتى الآن لا يوجد ، . 
كل البرامج حتى الآن هي تجريبية ويدوية تقريبأ..


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## ayadsat (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ...تحيه طيبه لكل الشباب الطيب في المنتدى ارجو من اخ عصام يفهمني كيف يتم تشغيل الابراج الاناره في الشوارع .هل ياتي امر تشغيل والاطفاء من غروب الشمس وشروقها ام من مشغل ثاني


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 فبراير 2008)

يوجد خلية ضوئية عندما تستقبل ضوء الشمس تفتح الدارة دائماً ، وعند انعدام الضوء الساقط عليها تغلق الدارة وتنير اللمبات( الغروب ) ، إلى أن تفرغ البطارية أو يعود ضوء الشمس إلى السطوع (الشروق) ، عند ذلك تعود وتفتح من جديد ، وهكذا....
إذاً التشغيل تلقائي ....


----------



## معماريمن (5 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير جدا موضوع جميل وصاحبة المتالق اجمل .....

تحياتي العاطرة 

اخوكم:معماريمن


----------



## ayadsat (18 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك اخ عصام وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاك واشكرك على الرد مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مها البلوشي (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم .. كنت افكر افكر جديا في الاستفادة من هذه الطاقه

جزاك الله كل خير

بالنسبة لموضوع المخيمات الصيفيه انا تشجعت كثيرا وارغب بشده في المواد العلمية المبسطة اللتي تكلمت عنها. 

ارجو مراسلتي في اقرب وقت


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (25 فبراير 2008)

_شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة_


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 فبراير 2008)

يوجد في سوريا مركز أبحاث تابع للجيش يقوم بتصنيع اللوحات ، ولم أتمكن من الحصول على مواصفاتها الفنية ولم أتمكن من فحص أدائها ومردودها ....إلا أنني أعلم أن كفاءتها قليلة رغم أنها من النوع السيليكوني المتبلور ( وحيد البلورة) ....


----------



## اسم مستعار (9 مارس 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> 1- الفرق طفيف في الحسابات (حسبما أعلم )
> 2- يجب ان تكون الألواح مكشوفة تماماً لأشعة الشمس
> 3-السيليكون غير المتبلور لا يتأثر بدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة ، وكذلك C I S ...
> 4- حتى الآن لا يوجد ، .
> كل البرامج حتى الآن هي تجريبية ويدوية تقريبأ..


 
شكرا لك 

لكن هل يعني هذا ان افضل الانواع للمناطق الحاره كدول الخليج .. هي المتعددة التبلور ؟ اقصد هل هي قاعده عامه و مثبته علميا , ان افضل الانواع للمناطق الحاره هو هذا النوع ؟ حيث انني سمعت ان افضل الانواع هو الAmorphous ( لا اعرف ما هي ترجمتها للعربي)


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 مارس 2008)

زميلتي اسم مستعار 
Amorphous يعني غير المتبلور ، وهذا ما ذكرته أنا تماماً : أنه لا يتأثر بدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة مثلما هي في دول الخليج ، إلا أن المردود الفعلي لهذا النوع منخفض : لا يتجاوز 8 % .....

أما النوع الثاني CIS فمردوده أعلى ويصل إلى 12 % وأيضاً لا يتأثر بدرجات الحرارة ...
ونحن نقدمه للسوق العربية بأسعار منخفضة مثل تأثره بالحرارة، وبجودة مرتفعة مثل مردوده .


----------



## علي حسين (11 مارس 2008)

الموضوع حقيقة استهواني كثيرا جدا...جدا...
وهو موضوع كثيرا ما افكر فيه...
لكنني لا اعرف الكثير عنه وعن جدواه...
لكنه مهم جدا
واشكرك كثيرا على التبسيط الجميل والرائع


----------



## ود موسى (16 يوليو 2008)

_gooooooood work_


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكووور على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ابوحسين2 (22 يوليو 2008)

كل الجداول لم تفتح عندي ممكن ارفاقها بصيغة الورد او اكسل وانا شاكر جدآ على ه\ا الموضوع القيم وارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء التوسع اكثر في تبيان التفاصيل الفنية


----------



## ahmedjk (2 أغسطس 2008)

قرأت المشاركات من البداية حتى اخر مشاركة... فرحت:34::34: مره حين وجدت روح التعاون موجوده بين الاعضاء لا لشيء فقط لفائدة الاخرين. وحزنت مرة اخرى لاني اكتفيت بالقراءة فقط دون المقدرة المالية لاشرائها من الاخ عصام. وضحكت:68::68::68: مرة ثالثة لمشاركة اخ وسؤاله العرضي عن كيفية وضع مشاركة جديدة داخل المنتدى.... أتمنى التوفيق للجميع...


----------



## يوليسيس (8 أغسطس 2008)

اول شي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قرأت الكثير من مواضيع هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع .. واستمتعت باطروحات وتصاميم وافكار وابداعات الاخوه المهندسين من كل النواحي ويعلم الله اني استمريت اكثر من اسبوع وانا اقرأ الا ان سجلت اليوم للمشاركه وللسؤال وللافاده ببعض المعلومات التي سمعتها او شاهدتها ، احبتي الكرام الطاقه الشمسيه هي طاقه جيده للاستخدام الشخصي ، او المحدود نسبيا ولاتصلح لتغطية متطلبات الدول للحجم الهائل المستخدم في اغلب الدول العربيه والعالميه ، ففي هذا الموضوع وجهات نظر وتجارب كثيره ولكنها محدوده كما قلت فالبدايه على الاستهلاك الشخصي والبسيط فقط ، واستدل على كلامي هذا في مقابلة اجرتها قناة العربيه مع وزير الكهرباء لدولة المملكه العربيه السعوديه السابق او ان صح التعبير مؤسس التجربه السعوديه للطاقه الشمسيه قبل اكثر من 19 عاماُ مضت حيث قال بعد كل هذه المشاريع الضخمه للطاقه الشمسيه وكل التجارب وضخ المليارات التي استنفذت الدوله والجهد والوقت استطيع ان اعلن فشل الاستعانه بهذه الطاقه كطاقه بديله للاستخدام الدولي ( الطاقه التي تحتاجها الدوله ) حيث انها عالية الكلفه وعالية في تكلفة الصيانه وتستخدم من اجلها مساحات شاسعه جدا وهائلة العدد بالكيلومترات ولاتعطي مايسد حاجة بعض القرى الصغيره جدا وهي دائمة الانقطاع ومشاكلها اكثر من فوائدها للدوله , وانا شخصيا رئـيت المساحات التي تكلم عنها وكانت فعلا كبيره المساحه واعداد قواعد الالواح والالواح كبيرة الحجم وكثيره جدا وسمعت ورئيت اللقائات التي اجرتها العربيه مع بعض سكان هذه القرى وكانت اجاباتهم جدا سلبية ومحزنه بعض الشي في عدم استمرار الطاقه لانقطاعها الدائم وتردى قوة تياراتها . فذالك ماجعلني اعيد النظر في مثل هذه الطاقه ومثيلاتها في الاستثمار الدولي . وقد كانت هناك دراسات كثيره لدى دول مجلس التعاون اثبتت بحكم التجربه السعوديه الطويله عدم جدوى مثل هذه المشاريع والتفكير في انتاج او استيراد مبدئي للطاقه النوويه السلميه . ولو اني قرأت في اكثر من موقع ولقاء من اكثر من مهندس عربي بان الكلام عن طاقه نوويه في الخليج ماهو الا كذبه جديده يقدمها الغرب للخليج للاستحواذ على امواله لا اكثر ولا اقل اقول بان اهل مكه ادرى بشعابها والتجارب تحكم وهناك في الخليج آلاف المهندسين الخليجين والعرب الاكفاء الذين قدموا ونصحوا بدراسات للطاقه النوويه الخليجه ، واتمنى بان تتم هذه الدراسات ونجدها على ارض الواقع ليستفيد منها اغلب الدول العربيه او الغير قادرة على انشاء مثل هذه الطاقه من اخوانهم الخليجين ولكي تستفيد من هذه الطاقه جميع مراكز البحوث في وطننا العربي الغالي في جميع مجالاته ، وآسف على الاطاله واشكركم على متابعتكم لمشاركتي للنهايه واتمنى التفكير الجدي والبحث فيما قلت لا التعليق لمجرد التعليق واكرر اسفي على الاطاله ولنا لقاء .. ودمتم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 أغسطس 2008)

مرور كريم اخ يوليسيس شكرا لك

ما هو معنى اسمك ؟

تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 أغسطس 2008)

أشكرك يا زميل يوليسيس على هذا الإيضاح الهام .......
الحقيقة أن التجربة الحكومية السورية كان لها نفس النتائج .... رغم أن عمرها 20 عاماً ...
إلا أن عمر التجربة السعودية أكبر من 28 عاماً وليس 18 عاماً فقط .
لكني أحب أن أصرح لكم بالتالي :
إن المركز الحكومي الوحيد الذي قام بالتجربة السابقة في سوريا ما يزال يتابع نشاطه بتزايد مستمر ....
وهو يتبنى المنتجات الأفضل لمشاريعه التي يخص بها بعض المشاريع الهامة والتي استطاع أن يتوصل إلى نتائج باهرة مع الزمن ...
ثم إن لدي سؤال : أليست المركبات الفضائية التي أرسلتها ناسا منذ عام 1970 تعمل إلى الآن بنفس الألواح الشمسية ...؟ والمراكز الفضائية التالية لها في الزمن والعمل في الفضاء ، ألا تعمل إلى الآن بالألواح الكهرضوئية ؟؟؟؟

يوجد في الصين والولايات المتحدة وألمانيا الكثير من المباني التي تتزود بالكهرباء من الخلايا الكهرضوئية...


----------



## يوليسيس (9 أغسطس 2008)

اخي واستاذي المهندس / محمد الكردي ..
اشكرك على ردك الاكرم .. يوليسيس لها الكثير من المعاني والشخصيات ..
على سبيل المثال .. اسم لعالم بيولوجي واسم لرئيس امريكي مفكر .. واسم لمركبة فضاء واسم لكوكب 
اما سبب اختياري لها ..هو عنوان لرواية في الادب الروسي تتكلم.. عن رفض تسقيف الفكر .. وتجحيم وتحطيم الآراء 
الخارجه عن المألوف ..  وهي قديمه قبل قيام الشيوعيه .. وفيها الكثير من الايمان .. بخالق الكون بطريقة المؤلف ..وتحياتي


----------



## يوليسيس (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكراُ للتوضيح استاذ عصام .. وانت اعرف بحكم خبرتك واعتقد مهنتك حسب ماقرأت من مواضيعك
انا لا اعرف متى قيام الدوله السعوديه بهذه التجارب انما نقلت مارأيته وربما حصل لبس في التقدير الزمني
لدي مابين عمر التجربه وعمر تولي الوزير للحقيبه الوزاريه ..لذلك اعتذر ولو ان مااردت ان اقوله وصل ولله الحمد.
نعم كل ماذكرته استاذي صحيح .. ولكن تبقى التجارب العربيه مثل ماذكرت انت تجارب مهمه جدا على المستوى الحكومي .. والكلام عن مركبه ومجمع للتجارب اياً كانت يبقى للاستخدام المحدد فقط..وهذا لايفسد لما ذكرت قضيه
حيث اني حددت ..الطاقه المراد بها تشغيل محطات التحليه ومحطات الكهرباء ومحطات النفط وكل ماتحتاجه الدول للطاقه .. فهي غير مجديه نهائية حسب ما ذكر التقرير .. ولك كل الشكر لمرورك وتعقيبك الكريم


----------



## علي مهندس تكييف (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود لكن الصور لا تظهر !


----------



## الساهرين (18 أغسطس 2008)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم اخي محمد انا الان في الرياض وارجوا التواصل معك للتنسيق حول الطاقه الشمسيه لذى ارجوا منك ان تترك لي *****ك او رقم جوالك لكي نتواصل وساكون جدا سعيد بمعرفتك


----------



## light man (18 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر لك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عصام نورالدين (19 أغسطس 2008)

لقد كنت أعمل مديراً لموقع المشافي في السعودية .... يوجد في الدور تحت الأرض مخزن كبير جداً للبطاريات ، هدفها التشغيل المباشر واللحظي في حال انقطاع التيارالكهربائي .... كيف يتم شحنها وتجهيزها ، طبعاً بالتيار العادي من الشبكة ، فإذا تم شحنها بواسطة الألواح الكهرضوئية ، أصبح المبنى من أصدقاء البيئة و وزارة الكهرباء ..، وإذا كان التصميم المعماري متضمناً هذه الألواح ، وخاصة حالياً يوجد أنواع شفافة وأنواع رقيقة .....، أصبح العمل جميلاً جداً كما في الصين وألمانيا ....
الخلاصة التي أركز عليها : إذا كانت تجهيزات المستشفى تعمل على البطاريات ، فما المانع أن نشحن هذه البطاريات بضوء الشمس ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يحيى الطائي (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكر جزيلا على العناوين الشركات المجهزة لخلايا الطاقة الشمسية ونتمنى تواصلكم الدائم بكل ما هو جديد في هذا المجال المهم لنا جميعا.


----------



## بابكر قرشى (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخى الكريم : الموضوع جميل جدا حيث بدات دول العالم الاهتمام بالطاقة الشمسية لانها من الطاقات النظيفة لكن ماتزال قيمتها فى ارتفاع ليس فى متناول الجميع .
لدينا فى الدول الافريقية نسبة سطوع الشمس تزيد عن 8ساعات ومتوفره جميع المواد الخام كالسيلكون بنسبة كبيره ومع ذلك لم نسطيع من الاستفاده من هذه المواد التى وهبنا لها الله فى الطبية 
مع العلم ان المانيا من الدول الرائد فى الطاقة الشمسية ولكن التكلفة تظل عائقا امام الجميع لتناولها


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
جزاك الله خيرا أخ محمد واصل في مشروعك فهو باِذن الله سيكون قريبا مطلوبا جدا
وأرجو أن نتعاون لتحسين مردودية اللواقط والبطريات وأن يوجد مصنعا لاستخراج السليكان (مشروع مكلف لكنه مربح) في بلاد المسلمين الشيء الذي سيساعدنا كثيرا في استعمال هذه التقنية
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ابو توفيق (5 سبتمبر 2008)

لعلم الجميع 
الان في سورية بدأ التأسيس لمعمل لانتاج الخلايا الشمسية بالشراكة مع اوكرانيا
وهذا انشاء الله يبشر بالخير وبالنهوض به1ا النوع من الصناعات


----------



## بابكر قرشى (7 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ م.محمد الكردى 
السلام عليكم ارجو من سيادتكم وجميع المهتمين بالطاقة الشمسية ارسال اسعار الخلايا غلى بريدى او مراسلتى لو امكن ذلك دولة غير السعودية . 
خلايا ( سعات 40 واط منتج المانى + الخلايا 55واط منتج هندى + الخلايا 65واط هولندى وهندى وفرنسى )
اسعار المحولات Ac
اضافة لجميع معدات الطاقة الشمسية بغرض التجارة ( لزوم عمل )


----------



## ابو توفيق (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ بابكر قرشي
يمكننا مساعدتك في طلبك ، حيث اننا نعمل في هذا المجال ( خلايا شمسية ،شواحن لجميع اجهزة الموبايلات، شواحن لاب توب ، انارة ، مكيفات ، غاطسات مياه ، ضوء يدوي.......)


----------



## نوماسز (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mkalash (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذه الفائدة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 أكتوبر 2008)

أحب أن أبشركم بأن الأسعار عادت إلى الانخفاض بهدوء هذه المرة ....
أسعار الألواح يبدأ من 4,5 دولار أمريكي................بعد أن وصل إلى مايزيد عن 5 دولار أمريكي منذ بداية 2008


----------



## مالك606 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً جداً أخي أستاذ محمد أرجو منك إرسال الجداول والصور على البريد ألإلكتروني التالي Xxxxxحيث انني من المهتمين والعاملين في مجال الطاقة الشمسية حيث انني بدات في مجال تسخين المياه ودعم شبكات التدفئة وأريد ان اوسع نشاط شركتي الصغير لتشمل الإنارة والكهرباء وربما إذااحببت أن نتعاون في هذا المجال


لأي تواصل لا امانع يمكنك مراسلتي على بريدي في ملفي الشخصي

أو مراسلة الأخ عصام أيضا فهو يعمل في مبيعات هذا المجال...

بالتوفيق ......... م.محمد الكردي


----------



## simo-rajaoui (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> لقد كنت أعمل مديراً لموقع المشافي في السعودية .... يوجد في الدور تحت الأرض مخزن كبير جداً للبطاريات ، هدفها التشغيل المباشر واللحظي في حال انقطاع التيارالكهربائي .... كيف يتم شحنها وتجهيزها ، طبعاً بالتيار العادي من الشبكة ، فإذا تم شحنها بواسطة الألواح الكهرضوئية ، أصبح المبنى من أصدقاء البيئة و وزارة الكهرباء ..، وإذا كان التصميم المعماري متضمناً هذه الألواح ، وخاصة حالياً يوجد أنواع شفافة وأنواع رقيقة .....، أصبح العمل جميلاً جداً كما في الصين وألمانيا ....
> الخلاصة التي أركز عليها : إذا كانت تجهيزات المستشفى تعمل على البطاريات ، فما المانع أن نشحن هذه البطاريات بضوء الشمس ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
فكرة رائعة حيث ان البطاريات اصلا موجودة والتي تشكل جزءا هاما من التكلفة لو لم تكن موجودة


----------



## javelin (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## اراس الكردي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع و معلومات قيمة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور

القسم بدأ يحقق الكثير من الاهتمام في هذا المجال وهذا مهم جدا كخطوة قبل تحقيق انجازات حقيقية فيه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (19 نوفمبر 2008)

من المؤكد - بإذن الله - أن تحقيق الإنجازات بات قريباً بسبب التحفيز والتفكير والمناقشات الفعالة والإيجابية ..

سدد الله خطانا ، ادعوا لنا عسانا نبدأ بالتصنيع ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (19 نوفمبر 2008)

سيكون لنا بداية قوية في مجال المحركات الفعالة قريباً.. بمشيئة الله.


----------



## علي داود (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء كل من لديه معلومات بخصوص الخلايا الشمسية ان يرسلها لي على البريد التالي واكون ممتنا له
ali_dawood4***********


----------



## lakdhar (1 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع مميز ورائع شكرا


----------



## سليمان الفاضل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ علي داوود أرسل لي على الخاص أو البريد الشخصي....موجود في الصفحة الشخصية ...


----------



## imi (10 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكرك با اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع لانه موضوع مهم جدا و سيكون لنا نقاش حوله في الأيام القادمة انشاء الله.


----------



## اسلمه (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوتي . اتمنى من الاخوة المهندسين الملمين بالطاقة الشمسية مساعدتي لتقديم دراسة حول انارة اوتستراد بالطاقة الشمسية طوله 3 كم ويوجد منصف عرض 1 م حيث ستتوضع فيه اعمدة الانارة باستخدام ليدات بيضاء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسلمه (8 مايو 2009)

اضافة الى ما سبق حيث عرض الاوستراد 22 م


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (9 مايو 2009)

اذا تريد تورد اي اغراض الى العراق فليس عن طريق السعودية لان حسب علم الحدود مغلقة ممكن الكويت / الامارات / الاردن / سوريا / تركيا / ايران او عن طرق الجو او ميناء ام قصر البحري او ميناء او فلوس البحري 
والله يوفقك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 مايو 2009)

إلى الأخ : اسلمه 

في مقدورنا المساعدة في توريد البضائع إلى العراق عن طريق سوريا وبالخطوط الحديدية اعتباراً من الشهر السادس .....
وسنتابع دراسة المشروع وتوريده في حال رغبتك بذلك .


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم وفي البداية اشكر الاستاذ محمد الكردي لشرحه المفصل وادعوا له بالتوفيق والشكر للمشتركين في الاسهام بدعم موضوع الطاقة البديلة وكذلك اريد المساهمة في موضوع جلب خلايا الطاقة الشمسية لكون اخي الان في الصين لاجل هذا الموضوع وسبق ان جلب كميات من هذه المنضومة .وهو مستعد للاجابة على التكلفة او اي استفسار تجاري والله المستعان


----------



## SHEBL1986 (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا
من فضلك اريد الانواع والاسعار
وشكرا مره احري


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اسف لتاخري عليك اخ شبل وارجوا ملاحظة التالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/112738981/b7b54672/1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112739476/1e2d3b28/2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/112744983/a14d44f6/3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/112746994/8c3b289f/5_online.html


----------



## م. أسعد المحتسب (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
نرجو منك اخي العزيز ارسال لنا الملف الذي بحوزتك الذي يحتوي على مزيد من المعلومات حول الاسعار و طرق الحساب لاننا من المهتمين بالطاقة المتجددة الى البريد الالكتروني [email protected]
مع الاحترام


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء ارجوا متابعة الملفات السابقة لتحميلها على التوالي وتباعا والله المستعان


----------



## hte1994 (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هناك بعض الملاحظات 
اولا اسم الجهاز inverter وليس converter 
وهناك فرق بين الجهازين من حيث عمل كل واحد 
inverter = invert from dc to ac 
converter = convert ac to dc 
ثانياً البطاريات تقاس بالسعه وليس الحجم فقد تكون كبيره من حيث الحجم ولكن السعه ( الامبير ) غير ذلك
ثالثاً بالنسبه للقياسات قد تكون جيده ولكن لم تاخذ بالحسبان الفصول فمثلا فى الشتاء يختلف عن الصيف ويجب اخذ المعد الفصلي 
بارك الله فيك 
م. عبد الرحيم الشوا 
غزة- فلسطين


----------



## ابو راشد التميمي (27 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوه الكرام...السلام عليكم

موضوع مهم جدا بالنسبة لي.. وشاهدت في احد المنتديات فكرة الالواح الشمسية والاستفاده منها في المناطق التي لاتتوفر فيها الكهرباء..طبعا لأغراض بسيطه وليس لتشغيل منزل كامل...
الاجهزه المطلوب تشغيلها 
تلفزيون+رسيفر+براد ماء+ 6 لمبات استهلاتك اقتصادي
وقام صاحب الموضوع بشراء لوح شمسي صيني بقوة 13 wat واضاف له لو آخر بنفس القوة ثم اشترى لو أخر بقوة 25 wat اصبح المجموع 51 وات.. 
صورة اللوح 13 wat 


 
وهذا اللوح 25 وات 



وقام بشراء منظم 




وبطاريات سيارة عادية بقوة 100 امبير




ومحول كهرباء من 12 الى 220 




وذكر صاحب التجربة انه استطاع تشغيل تلفزيون ورسيفر وبراد ماء و5 لمبات 10 وات

وذكر في نهاية تجربتة هذا الكلام



> ولكل من يريد كهرباء متواصلة لعزبته (في المخيمات البرية و اصحاب الابل في الصحراء) انصحه بلوح شمسي قوة 100 واط ومنظم اصلي وبطارية 200 امبير ومحول من 12 الى 220 فولط , ويتستطيع بعد ذلك بمشيئة الرحمن تشغيل الاتي
> ثلاجة
> برادة ماء
> اكثر من 10 لمبات بقوة 60 شمعة
> ...



فما رأيكم في هذه التجربة؟؟؟

حيث انني املك مخيم في الصحراء وارغب في تشغيل:- تلفزيون+رسيفر+براد ماء+ 6 لمبات استهلاتك اقتصادي

فسيكون المطلوب كما قال الاخ في الاقتباس السابق
بطارية 200 امبير ..لوح شمسي بقوة 100 وات...منظم كهراء..ومحول فولت 12=220

البطارية+ المحول الفولتي+ المنظم
..متوفره في السعودية..لكن اللوح الشمسي لم اجد الا 13 فولت ..سؤال كم تكلفة اللوح الشمسي بقوة 100 وات؟؟واين اجده؟؟

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع ولكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع..بانتظار الردوود...


----------



## khled208 (30 أغسطس 2009)

يا ريت تبسيط النموذج حتى نستطيع الحصول على نموذج مصغر وكيفية التنفيذ عمليا


----------



## الساحر (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك......................


----------



## عصام نورالدين (30 أغسطس 2009)

لم يبق أبسط من هذه المنظومة المذكورة في المشاركة السابقة التي ذكرها الأخ أبو راشد التميمي...
نحن نقدم هذه المنظومة كما يلي : 
1- لوح لاقط للضوء - استطاعة 100 وات - 12 فولت 
2- بطارية 100 أمبير ساعي - جافة 
3- منظم تيار باستطاعة 5 أمبير 
4- محول تيار ( كونفرتر ) 
5- نظام تحويل تلقائي ( حين انقطاع التيار من الشبكة العامة ) 

نقدمها للسوق المحلي سعرها بحدود 2000 دولار


----------



## ابو راشد التميمي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> لم يبق أبسط من هذه المنظومة المذكورة في المشاركة السابقة التي ذكرها الأخ أبو راشد التميمي...
> نحن نقدم هذه المنظومة كما يلي :
> 1- لوح لاقط للضوء - استطاعة 100 وات - 12 فولت
> 2- بطارية 100 أمبير ساعي - جافة
> ...



شكر ا لك يامهندس عصام على تفضلك بالرد..

لدي استفسار بخصوص البند الثاني

2-- بطارية 100 أمبير ساعي - جافة

هل هي بطارية Deep Cycle ؟؟ 
الاستفسار الثاني..هو 100 امبير بالنسبه للبطارية.. كم يكفي من وات؟؟

انا مثلا احتاج الى 150وات ..ولو كانت البطارية 100 امبير مشحونة بالكامل فكم المدة التي ستنتهي فيها الطاقة بالكامل عند استخدام 150 وات في الساعة؟


----------



## المهندس الغبي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

شكراً


----------



## hamadasaid (3 سبتمبر 2009)

لو ممكن حد يفيدنى 
ممكن اسم الشركات الخاصه بالطاقه الشمسيه فى مصر و اسعار مكوناتها و ياريت العتاوين و التليفونات 

لان ى قريت ال25 صفحه بتوع الموضوع لقيت كل حاجه عن سوريا و السعوديه و العراق


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

إلى الأخ أبو راشد
البطارية حالياً من النوع العادي وليست deep cycle

الحمل بقيمة 150 وات وباستخدام هذه البطارية تستمر لمدة 12ساعة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

إلى الأخ hamadasaid 
يبدو أنك لم تقرأ سوى هذا الموضوع ، لأن العنوان كوجود في عدة مواضيع ومكتوب فيها عن الشركات التي تقدم هذه الألواح في مصر الشقيقة ، كما نقدمها نحن في سوريا ...
انقر على الرابط التالي مباشرة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t59066-3.html


----------



## hamadasaid (4 سبتمبر 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> إلى الأخ hamadasaid
> يبدو أنك لم تقرأ سوى هذا الموضوع ، لأن العنوان كوجود في عدة مواضيع ومكتوب فيها عن الشركات التي تقدم هذه الألواح في مصر الشقيقة ، كما نقدمها نحن في سوريا ...
> انقر على الرابط التالي مباشرة :
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t59066-3.html




شكرا يا بشمهندس عصام


----------



## مصطفى الياسين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*معلومات رائعه*

اشكرك الشكر الجزيل يااخي الكريم فهذه المعلومات الرائعه اجابت عن الكثير من الاسئلة التي تدور في ذهني عن الخلايا الشمسية وكيفية الاستفادة منها لكن ارجو ان اعرف هل للطاقة المولدة من الخلايا الشمسية القدرة على تشغيل اجهزة التبريد(air conditioner)مع فائق شكري :11::11:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزي مصطفى الياسين 
لقد بدأت بعض الدول في تزويد المدن والقرى بالطاقة الكهربائية المخزنة في البطاريات من هذه الخلايا الشمسية ...
ونحن قدمنا عروض لعدد من المصانع لتزويدها بالكهرباء بنفس الطريقة . 
كما أن هناك أبنية تعمل بالكامل على هذه الطاقة .......
المهم هو الجدوى الاقتصادية من المشروع .........
ولا تنس يا عزيزي أننا قد كتبنا في المشاركات السابقة توفر أنظمة تبريد وتكييف تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية بل وحتى Chillers كما يمكن أن تساعد الطاقة الشمسية في تخفيف الاستهلاك من الكهرباء بواسطة معدات إضافية بحيث يمكن أن تكون اقتصادية . وطبعاً العملية تحتاج إلى دراسة ....


----------



## سيناوى81 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك 
ورمضان كريم
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## صابر بيومى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فبك وزادك من العلم الكثير


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*  من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​*​


----------



## علي داود (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم نعم هناك منافذ وبعض الاماكن متخصصة في الطاقة النظيفة ولكن قليلة في الوطن العربي يجب توسيعها لغرض الاستفادة منها على اتم وقصى ما يمكن


----------



## adel_alhabeeb (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## abdallah_8888 (16 فبراير 2010)

من يرغب بخلية شمسية 100 واط يوجد وعلى الطلب بقيمة 3000 ريال

*Rated Power*
*100W*
*Tolerance*
*±3%*
*Max. power voltage*
*17.1V*
*Max. power current*
*5.85A*
*Open circuit voltage **(V**oc**)*
*22.2V*
*Open circuit current (I**sc**)*
*6.31A*
*Cell efficiency*
*15%*
*Max. system voltage*
*1000VDC*
*Temp. Coefficient of rated power*

*-0.47%/*°*C*
*Temp. Coefficient of V**oc*
*-0.38%/*°*C*
*Temp. Coefficient of I**sc*
*0.1%/*°*C*


----------



## عبد العزيز600 (2 مارس 2010)

انا ابحث عن منظم من الالواح الشمسية الى البطارة
ممكن حد يعرفني من فين احصل على هذه المنظمات


----------



## اينشتاين71 (2 مارس 2010)

تتأثر الخلايا الشمسية بارتفاع درجة الحرارة و بالتالي كفائتها الكهربائية تقل , و سعر الخلايا الشمسية مرتفع و احد الاسباب التي تجعل هذا النوع من توليد الطاقة مكلف هو على سبيل المثال اذا كان سعر الكيلووات ساعة عشرة قروش فسعر الكيلووات ساعة يصل الى سبعة دنانير فكيف يصبح النظام فعال؟ 
هذا النوع من ألانظمة فعال في المناطق النائية التي يصعب ايصال الكهرباء لها ويصبح النظام فعال ايضا على ما اعتقد اذا تم ربطه مع شبكة الكهرباء بما يدعى grid metring و عدم استخدام البطاريات لسعرها المرتفع و العمر التشغيلي الذي يصل فقط الى خمس سنوات تقريبا.
لمزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع ارجع الى موضوعي المطروح في الموقع Guide to PV .
بالتوفيق


----------



## إبن جبير (7 مارس 2010)

الأخ محمد الكردي إخواني الكرام شكرا لكم على مناقشة هذا الموضوع.
أحب أن أبشركم بأن هناك قرى بأكملها بل أودية بأكملها في اليمن (حسب معلوماتي) تضاء ليلاً عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية. والمشكلة هي في قلة سعة الخلايا الشمسية حيث أن أكبر سعة تصل إلى 100 وات. وكذا حفظ هذه الطاقة.
أتمنى أن توجد أبحاث في هذا المجال لأن غالبية الدول العربية بها شمس ساطعة صيفاً وشاءاً، والحمد لله على هذه النعمة. أتمنى التوفيق للجميع.


----------



## said said (7 مارس 2010)

موضوع لازم يتثبت


----------



## doaa_salah862000 (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوكم افيدوني اريد اختيار نوع الخلايا الشمسيه اللازمه لكي تستخدم كمصدر للطاقه لتكييف مسجد علما بانني اريدها يمكن اطبع عليها نقوش اسلاميه فتعطي جمالا فانا لا اعرف النوع ولا حتي اي بيانات فارجوكم اغيثوني لانه مشروع تخرجي اريد معرفه نوع الخليه ولاي شركه ستكون واريد البيانات الازمه من قدره وابعاد وصوره لها جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## H$H (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي م/ محمد 
وانا ايدك في هذي الفكرة 
وموضوع الطاقة المتجددة مهم جداااا

وننتظر المزيد منك وارجو مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج وهو عن الخلايا الشمسية وعمل تصميم منزلي لها

وشكرااااااا


----------



## sniper 55 (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 مارس 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت ..

وفقك الله مهندس محمد الكردي ان ما كنت 
واين ما حللت .

اسأل المولى لك التوفيق والسداد.


----------



## waheeb mohd (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة في حياتنا اليومية والعملية


----------



## سالم بلس (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم الموضوع مهم يحتاج الى مزيد من البحث وفقكم الله


----------



## amhth88 (25 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## neseergolden (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## amenn (30 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور ياغالى لك منى التحيه


----------



## دربي اليبي (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا ونرجو الزياده


----------



## علي محمد عباس 1 (5 أبريل 2010)

*أرجو الاجابة أخي محمد*

السلام عليكم وحمة الله
الموضوع كتير حلو وبيهمني كتير
وألف شكر على هالموضوع والله يوفقكم.


----------



## RAEDMOKDAD (12 أبريل 2010)

Your efforts to be blessed my dear


----------



## أبو جبل82 (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محسن جاكم (13 أبريل 2010)

al-saadi قال:


> أشكر لطارح الموضوع وكل من ساهم في إثراء هذا الموضوع وأعتقد أن معظم المهندسين قد لاحت اليهم هذه الفكره وذلك بتركيب الخلايا الشمسية ولكن للأسف عدم وجود الشركات والتسويق الضعيف لها جعل الموضوع غير مجدي.
> 
> نتمنى من المشاركين وضع قائمة للشركات المصنعه والموردين


 كلام سليم نرجو ايظن طرح عناوين كل البلدان العربيه


----------



## محسن جاكم (17 أبريل 2010)

اين الردود ام انه لا توجد


----------



## المميز1 (21 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم في هذه الحسبة ظهر لي أنني أحتاج لثلاث خلايا قدرة 93وات في الساعة ثم حسبت البطاريات عدد8 .
فكيف سيتم عملية شحن كل هذه البطاريات في الثلاث الألواح فقط . أرجو التوضيح ولكم شكري.
المميز1


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بزنس مان عمان (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم

عزيزي انا اريد اشتغل في نظام الطاقه الشمسيه ( بيع انظمه الطاقه الشمسيه ) في سلطنة عمان يا ريت لو تتواصل معاي لكي استفيد من خبراتك 
ولك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حسين فليح (30 أبريل 2010)

_موضوع لا باس به يرجى المزيد وشكرا_


----------



## xashraf (3 مايو 2010)

*ملف pdf لحساب جميع مكونات نظام الطاقة الشمسية*

السلام عليكم.
انا مصمم اعلانات تجارية, طلب مني صديق مساعدتة لحساب مكونات نظام للطاقة الشمسية.
فقمت بجمع كل المعادلات الممكنة ودمجتها في ملف pdf قادر علي حساب المكونات.
اتمني ان يفيد اي شخص هنا.
شكرا
http://www.efta-egypt.com/downloads/calculator_final.pdf


----------



## بزنس مان عمان (4 مايو 2010)

ارجو المساعده في دراسه الجدوى لمشروع توريد وتركيب انظمة الطاقه الشمسيه في سلطنة عمان


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 مايو 2010)

عزيزي من عُمان 
إن البزنس الذي تتحدث عنه ذو جدوى ولكن يختلف كل مشروع عن الآخر ..
لذلك لا أعلم عن السوق التي لديكم ولكن ما أعرفه أنه علينا الدخول في الأسواق العالمية في مجال الطاقات البديلة والمتجددة 
|أرجو أن تلقي نظرة على موقع الشركة التي نعمل فيها :
العنوان موجود في صفحتي الشخصية 

وأنا بانتظار معرفة انطباعك ورسالتك القادمة المشجعة لمزيد من التعاون 

مع وافر التحية للجميع


----------



## alanitariq (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا لكم على جهودكم لاثراء ثقافتنا لاستخدام الطاقة البديلة وارجو منكم ابلاغي عن عناوين الوكلاء اللذين لديهم منظومات توليد الطاقة البديلة في بلدي العراق جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الغنى الطوخى (16 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا وياريت يتعمم فى بلدنا الحبيبة مصر


----------



## ،، أبا محمد ~ (17 مايو 2010)

_أول مشاركة لي في موقعكم الرائع و المفيد _

_أشكر صاحب الموضوع ـ عن الطاقة البديلة _

_و أشكر كل القائمين على الموقع _

_أحب أوجه شكر خاص لــ م . محمد الكردي الذي لفتني مشاركاته و ردوده على الاعضاء _


_و توقعاته من عام 2006 بامكانية وقف تمويل الكهرباء لقطاع غزة من الاتحاد الاوربي _

_او قطع الوقود اللازم لتشغيل محطة التوليد من قبل اسرائيل ( و هذا ما حدث )_

_و لذلك هو يحض على استخدام الطاقة البديلة _

_و رأيه صائب و نظرته كانت بعيدة _


----------



## turbine eng (18 مايو 2010)

حياك الله


----------



## م.م فادي (23 مايو 2010)

*تحية لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام *
*
اود ان اطرح سؤالا علني استفيد من خبراتكم التي لاغنى لها بما ان الموضوع يخص المنزل الشمسي 
لدي منزل مكون من خمسة غرف يحتوي الاحمال الكهربائية التالية : 
- الانارة 
- ثلاجة 
- مكييف 
-سخان مياه 

ماهي الدراسة والتكاليف اللازمة لتشغيل هذه الاحمال بالطاقة الشمسية او الرياح علما ان المنزل يقع في المنطقة الجنوبية من سوريا 

ولكم الشكر سلفاً*​


----------



## maghmoor (23 مايو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
نورتنا نور الله عليك اخي محمد!
لي سؤال هل الافضل تمديدات بتيار مستمر ام بتيار متردد ؟
طبعا" الحالة dc ستكون مكلفة يسيي التغييرات اللازمة.
ايضا" ماهو العمر الافتراضي للخلايا والبطاريات لمعرفة المردودية؟?


----------



## Walwal22 (6 يونيو 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هرفي (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخوي عالموضوع ...
حبيت اسئل هل يوجد شركات او فروع بالرياض ارجو الرد ...
تحيااااتي ...


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ربنايوفقك لما فيه الخير


----------



## صلاح محمد محمد احم (15 يونيو 2010)

اخى بخصوص ما شرحته عن الطاقة المتجددة انا فى لهفة لمعرفة المزيد عن الطاقة الشمسية وانا باختصار بفكر اضيف الطاقة الشمسية كمصدر مساعد رستهلاك الكهرباء بعمارة لى قيد الانشاء وشرحك السابق جيد جدا لكن فنى لابعد الحدود اذا كان يوجد توضيح ثلث اكون لك شاكر او ترشدنى لشراء كتاب استعين به لفهم ةتطبيق عملى لاننى جاد فى ذلك


----------



## اوس علوان (24 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## مؤيد توفيق (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Zalnasser (28 يونيو 2010)

Thank you so much . I was trying to find this kind of info 
we are looking forward to see more information regarding solar energy 
I am a big fan of the solar energy 

Thank you again


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع مع التقدير


----------



## مخترعة (6 يوليو 2010)

كنت اتوقع ان تكلفتعة أعلى من هذا بكثير ! 
لأن هذه الأدوات ,, بطارية خلايا ,,, هي لمرة واحدة 

فربما تكون اقل تكلفة من فواتير الكهرباء التقديرية !!


----------



## honod-m (9 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم samiramin اود ان اطرح سؤال ان كان لديك معلومات عن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في انارة الطرق لقد قمت بدراسة طريق باستخدام برنامج ديالوكس واستخدمت اجهزة الانارة الكهربائية العادية المعروفه ,والمطلوب استبدالها باجهزة تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية هل عملتم في هذا المجال وهل لديكم عناوين لشركات بيع لمثل هذه الاجهزة طبعا مع الخلايا والبطاريات في سوريا او اي مكان آخر وما هي الاسعار مع اطيب التحيات 
أرجو الرد على ايميلي [email protected] أو [email protected]وشكرا


----------



## المهندس علي مصطفى (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للاخ العزيز على هذا الموضوع القييم و انا ممن التابعين و المعبين بموضوع الطاقة البديلة و اتمنى ان احضى بفرصة للعمل بهذا المجال 
سيدي العزيز هل لديك مصادر تمكنني ان اشتري منضومة للطاقة الشمسية _ او هلا هناك امكانية لعملها في المنزل فانا لدي مختبر صغير في البيت


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 يوليو 2010)

نحن نقدم هذه المنظومات الشمسية منذ أربع سنوات في سوريا ...............
كما يوجد لدينا إنارة للشوارع ولإشارات المرور..
ولاداعي للاختبارات ...........
فقد أعطيت بعض المنتجات لأفضل مركز في سوريا والمنطقة لأنه الأكثر تطوراً وتجهيزاته ممتازة والكادر الذي يعمل فيه مؤهل على مستوى عالٍ ، وتمت دراستها فيه وإجراء جميع الاختبارات عليها ، وكانت النتائج جيدة ....


----------



## الجعفرى (12 يوليو 2010)

كيف لى فى مصر ان استفيد من هذة الخدمات؟؟؟؟؟

هل من احد يعلم اماكن بيع الخلايا الشمسية فى مصر ؟؟؟


----------



## فنى كهرباء10 (15 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخى الفاضل حياك الله على المعلومات القيمه انا اعمل فى جنوب سيناء فى مجال مولدات الديذل ويوجد الكثير لديهم الرغبه فى التحويل لطاقه الشمسيه اتمنا التواصل معك من خلال اميل او تلفون


----------



## عصام نورالدين (16 يوليو 2010)

الأخ الجعفري 

لا بد أنك كنت معنا في مسيرة أكثر من أربعة أعوام في هذا الملتقى....... 

أرجو أن تقرأ بعض الصفحات والمواضيع في هذا القسم و أنا متأكد أنك ستجد ما تسأل عنه .......
وقد أجبت بنفسي عن ذلك ...وغيري كذلك ...................


----------



## عصام نورالدين (16 يوليو 2010)

الأخ فني كهرباء 10 

سيكون لك مصدر هام لتوريد هذه الألواح ....

اتصل بي برسالة شخصية من خلال لوحة التحكم الشخصية في الموقع حيث ستجد عنواني بالكامل ...


----------



## احمد منيا (18 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع كبير وياريت الناس تفهم ان المستقبل للطاقة التى لاتفنى


----------



## عادل 1980 (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طاهر محسن سعد (22 يوليو 2010)

الدكتور محمد 
شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات المهمة وسنحاول تطبيقها


----------



## abomahr (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكووررررررررررر


----------



## abomahr (23 يوليو 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## على بحر170 (24 يوليو 2010)

الا يوجد لديكم احد بالكويت لكي نشتري منه


----------



## ehsansabah (4 أغسطس 2010)

الى العضو عادل 1980
كنت انتظر منك تعليق عن ماتم ايضاحه في هذه المعلومات ولكني وجدتك وانت لاادري مهندس او لا تخوض في اشياء نحن في العراق هجرنا من بلدنا بسببها واصبحنا في بقاع الدنيا وبسبب كل من يغذي الفتنة الطائفية اعاذ العراق منها وانا اتمنى على المشرفين ان يكون هذا الموقع للفائدة وليس لكيل الشتائم انظر الى العالم اين اصبح وانظر الى نفسك عن اي شيء تبحث . 
اجعلوا من هذا المنتدى منتدى للتعلم واذا اردت الدخول في هذه المواضيع التي لاتسمن ولا تغني من جوع فالمنتديات التي تغذي هذه الاشياء لاتعد ولاتحصى لاننا بدل ان ننظر الى عدونا ننظر الى بعضنا البعض كالد الاعداء.


----------



## ehsansabah (4 أغسطس 2010)

نسيت ان اشكرك اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فرزدق احمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## انفنت (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم :
الموضوع ممتاز وهل افتتح المحل في الرياض ؟
وبهذه الأسعار(ربما 2000 فولت ) متى أستطيع تعويض قيمة الخلايا إذا كان معدل فاتورة استهلاك منزلي 300ريال سعودي شهريا ؟


----------



## saif_azzawy (16 أغسطس 2010)

م. محمد الكردي المحترم ...

لقد ذهلت بعد حساب أقصى ما أحتاجه من طاقة مقابل ما تكلفني من خلال الوقود الاحفوري .

تسلم يداك على هذه المعلومات القيمة .


----------



## ابوحسين2 (17 أغسطس 2010)

استاذي الفاضل اود السؤال هل يمكن استخدام منظومات الخلايا الشمسية لتغذية الاحمال الكبيرة نسبيا ( مكيفات الهواء , السخانات , .....) و كيف يمكن حساب ( amp/houre) لهذة الاجهزة ذات الاحمال الكبيرة لنعرف كم سيدوم شحن البطاريات تحت هذة الاحمال قبل ان تفقد الشحن ,


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

على


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

المجهود الخارق


----------



## اللراهي (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الامة

كما اشكر اخوي م / محمد الكردي

علي جهودة المبذولة في تنويرنا

وتسخير وقتة في مساعدة اخوانة واطلاعهم علي كل جديد

واسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتة

اخوكم

الراهي


----------



## محمد القداح (22 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل .......... مشكور


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع القيم وعلى هذه الجهود المبذولة.... تحياتي

المهندس الميكانيكي
جامعة تكريت 
العراق


----------



## ahmedpolla (31 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع حميل 
الف شكر


----------



## eng_purple_r0se (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*
طبعا يصعب حصر الأنواع والأسعار فهي ضمن كاتالوج أكثر من 100 صفحة متوفر لدي لمن يحب


انا محتاجة الكتالوج ده
*


----------



## eng_purple_r0se (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد معرفه كام خليه احتاج لها لانتاج 150 كيلو وات يوميا
وكام هى تكلفه الخليه وانا من مصر


----------



## ماهر الكترو (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا باشمهندس و انا احترم جدا مشاريع الطاقة النظيفة 
و لو ان الانسان يستغلها استغلالا صحيحا لكان افضل للبشرية و كلها طاقات متجددة مثل الرياح و ضوء الشمس
حرارة الشمس اماج البحار وغيرها


----------



## اجمل نساء الكون 2 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العذيز انا في الكويت وكنت اسال عن الوح 110 واط موجود السعر 150 دينار كويتي للاستفاده كفالة 25 سنة صيني


----------



## البكري1 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ghamer (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng.abdo27 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

والله ابدعت اخى مشكور كتير


----------



## سيد القعود الطايب (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم انا اشكرك واود الاستفادة من هذالموضوع ولاكن لاتتوفر لدي الخلايا الشمسية لانها لاتوجد في ليبيا كيف يمكنني ان احصل عليها:70:


----------



## محمود 5555 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم محمد الكردى على الموضوع الرائع , فعلا المستقبل للطاقة المتجددة , ياريت ترسلى الكاتلوج


----------



## ابن رام الله (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*حياك الله أخي احيي فيك هذا الجهد الرائع يجب يكون هناك تفسير او شرح اكثر مع الصور اذ امكن للحصول على المعلومات الكامله ولك الشكر 
*


----------



## mlraqi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة ....
اني مهندس من العراق - الفلوجه , ولدي مشروع استخدام منظومات الطاقة الكهربائية بالخلايا الشمسية 
علما ان اقل بيت في الفلوجه معدل احتياجه من التيار الكهربائي هو (5) أمبير او (10) أمبير وحسب امكانية صاحب الدار .
طلبي هو كم تكلفني هذه المنظومة باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية وبتيارصافي 10 أمبير ولمدة 24 ساعه ؟
انتظر ردكم 
مع التقدير والاحترام .......

اخوكم قمر العراق / العراق - الفلوجه


----------



## mlraqi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الى الاخ محمد الكردي المحترم 
ارجو الاتصال بي وذلك لاعلامي كلفة منظومة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من خلال الخلايا الشمسية وبواقع 5 أمبير 
ولمدة 10 ساعات 
يرجى الاتصال بي من خلال الايميل المثبت لدى ادارة الموقع

اخوكم قمر العراق/ العراق- الانبار - الفلوجه -


----------



## ابن رام الله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بدي اسئلك *قمر العراق اللك خبره في الطاقه المتجدده خبره كامله يعني ل اسئلك اكم سؤال ومشكور اخي 
*


----------



## المهندس x (12 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وجميل وجذاب ........مشكورعلى جهودك في سبيل تثقيف المجتمع والارتقاء به نحو الافضل


----------



## ابن رام الله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

يا عمي انا مش فاهم كيف بدي اعمل هذا الشي بدي شرح كامل وحتى عن المحول الي بحول من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت لان الاجهزه المستخدمه عنا 220فولت يرجى المساعده


----------



## aboadham (17 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## ali_sanhgi (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام ابعث اليكم برابط موقع صينى توجد به جميع الشركات الصينية المتخصصة فى تصنيع الالواح الشمسية والمراوح الهوائية واسعارهم ارخص من اروبا وامريكا وهدا الرابط نتمى الاستفادة
http://www.made-in-china.com *


----------



## taha61 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل
لوسمحت كم تكليفت عمل خليه لمنزل استهلكو2 كيلو وات فى الساعة


----------



## taha61 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هو الخلية الشمسية اعتمادها على ضوء الشمس ام حرارتها ام الاثنين


----------



## كابتن اكرم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## zaidechina (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مجهود رائع تشكر عليه 
بودي اسأل عن بطاريات الحفط كيف تكون ؟


----------



## غالب جاسم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*احسنت*

بارك الله فيك كانت معلومات مفيدة


----------



## ahmedxquria (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة:20:


----------



## pinneser (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور على المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## مكينة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز من الصعب الاعتماد على الطاقة الشمسية لوحدها حيث ان كفاءة الخلية الشمسية ، بطارية التخزين ، المحول، تأثير الغبار ، صيانة الاجزاء حيث لا يوجد فنين مهرة في الدول العربية ولا حتى مراكز صيانة وقطع غيار وغيرها، لذا فعليك اولاً انشاء شركة بها معدات وفنين وقطع غيار وكيابل، كما اتمنى ان يكون نظام الطاقة مهجن يعني هايبد طاقة هوائية مع طاقة شمسية في نفس السارية الحاملة للخلية الشمسية وايجاد بطاريات تخزين مضمونة ورخيصة ومتوفرة وفنين.
للإفادة لقد حاولت جاهداً في توريد هذه المعدات وتشغيلها في مشروع زراعي ضخم ولكن فشلنا لخوفنا من الفنين وعدم الوثوق بهم. مع وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ali_sanhgi (4 نوفمبر 2010)

سعر الوات حاليا هو 3دولار يضاف اليه سعر باقى التجهيزات والبطاريات وغيرها هدا للتوضيح


----------



## غالب الرشيد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومات م/محمدالكردى وتقبل احترامى وتحياتى ... ما اعلمه انها فعلا طاقة القرن الحالى والمستقبل وهناك ابحاث بشركة اكسوانا الاسبانية لجعل تلك الطاقة دائما وذلك (بتخزينها) !!!!!! اى والله ... ونحن هنا بمصر ما زلنا نقيم محطات توليد يطاقة غير متجددة .؟. ماذا لو ادار فنى او مهندس مشروع لتعميم تلك الطاقة المتجددة .. اظن الكثير من العقبات بأنتظاره!!!! جميل .. سؤالى لحضرتك اامل واتمنى ان استخدم تلك ال
طاقة بمفردى فى منطقة نائية بماذا تنصح ؟ مع تحياتى واحترامى


----------



## محمد البيوض (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة القيمة


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله على هذا الشرح المدعوم بالأمثلة والصور, جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ابو عمر السعيد (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور اخي جزاك الله خير ,, وين بفدر الاقي انواع الخلايا الشمسة و كفائاتها و اسعارها و مواصفاتها ؟؟


----------



## hany benlama (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت يا اخى الله يفتح عليك وجزاك الله خير .وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله .


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لك و بارك الله فيك
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## علاء عماد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع شيق فهو يفيدنا في العراق بعتبار ان الكهرباء معانات لاكن الطاقة الشمسية مكلفة


----------



## بشار الحمداني (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة....لقد استفدت كثيرا


----------



## عامرابوحسن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي الكريم على هذا التوضيح .ومشكور على هذا الجد القيم .هكذا نريد من الأخوه الشرح بالتفصيل ليتم الإستفادة منها .ولكم الشكر أخوكم عامرابوحسن


----------



## memo star (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخى على هذا الجهد


----------



## ahmedxquria (1 يناير 2011)

ربي يبارك فيك ويكرمك عالمجهود الرائع


----------



## esmt5566 (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا دكتووووور الطاقه المتجدده


----------



## esmt5566 (2 يناير 2011)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Guest/Desktop/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A/Power/%D8%B7%D8%A7%D9%82%D8%A9%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AD.pdf


----------



## ehsansabah (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء 
هذا موقع صيني فيه المئات من الشركات التخصصة بالطاقة الشمسيه والاتصال بها سهل ويسير للحصول على الاسعار انا شخصيا اتصلت بهم عدة مرات وحصلت على عدة عروض مناسبة.
الرابط ادناه يختص بالمنظومات المتكامله لتوليد الطاقة الشمسيه

http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...06&IndexArea=product_en&fsb=y&viewAllCategory=


----------



## ehsansabah (3 يناير 2011)

اعيد الرابط يبدو انه لم يظهر كاملا
http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...6&IndexArea=product_en&fsb=y&viewAllCategory=


----------



## ehsansabah (3 يناير 2011)

يبدو ان هناك مشكلة حيث ان الرابط طويل ولكن الرابط التالي يمكنكم من الوصول الى ماتصبون الي من المعلومات والاسعار لاتترد في ارسال الرسائل والاستفسارات عن اي شيء من الشركات فهم يهتمون بالتعامل مع اي سؤال وكما قلت انا جربت ذلك

http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=solar+panels

تمنياتي للجميع بالموفقيه


----------



## ehsansabah (3 يناير 2011)

http://www.alibaba.com/products/solar_panels/--------------10-615.html
الرابط اعلاه عن ال( thin film amorphous Silicon [SIZE=+0]*solar*[/SIZE] module )


----------



## ehsansabah (3 يناير 2011)

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/cis-solar.html

هذا الرابط يخص 
CIS [SIZE=+0]*solar*[/SIZE] panel
/[SIZE=+0]*CIS*[/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]*solar*[/SIZE] module
/[SIZE=+0]*CIS*[/SIZE] [SIZE=+0]*solar*[/SIZE] energy


----------



## محمد محمد قريش (4 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل ومهم بالفعل ولكن مارايك ان تحسبه لنا بطريقه ابسط يعنى مثال ذلك - منزل مكون من اربع غرف مع الاجهزه كم يكلف بالقريب


----------



## saad bahgat (4 يناير 2011)

الاستثمارات العالمية والعربية في مجال الطاقة الشمسية 

تستثمر الدول المصنعــة أموالا طائلــة في مجال الخلايا الشمسيــة وذلك على مستوى البحث والتطوير والتطبيق بغية الوصول إلى تخفيض أسعارها وزيادة كفاءتها وتسهيل طرق إنتاجها وجعلها واعدة للإنتاج والتطبيق الموسع .
كما تسعى هذه الدول الصناعية جادة من خلال مراكز البحث والتطوير إلى تخفيض تكلفة الوات ذروة إلى 0.5 أو 1 دولار ولا غرابــة في ذلك فقد كانت تكلفــة الوات ذروة 300 – 350 دولار في الخمسينات حين كان هذا المجال مقصوراً على أبحاث الفضاء . وعليــه فأن الأرقام المشار إليها في ميزانية الإنفاق والمبالغ الاستثمارية إنما تدل على ما توليه الدول المتقدمة من اهتمام بالغ لامتلاك الفوتوضوئيات لها خاصة وان المصادر التقليدية آخذة في النضوب بالإضافة إلى ضمان استحواذها على الأسواق العالمية لمنتجات الفوتوضوئيات .
ويدرك العاملون في مجال الطاقة إن الأراضي العربيــة من أغنى مناطق العالم للطاقـة الشمسيـة ويتبين ذلك بالمقارنـة مع بعض دول العالم الأخرى ولو أخذنا متوسط ما يصل الأرض العربيــة من الطاقــة الشمسيــة وهو 5 كيلواط – ساعـة /متر مربع /اليوم وافترضنا إن الخلايا الشمسيــة بمعامــل تحويـل 5% وقمنا بوضع هذه الخلايـا بمساحــة 16000 كيلو متر مربــع فـي صحراء
العراق الغربيـة وهي مساحة تعادل مساحـة الكويت تقريباً وأصبح بإمكاننا توليد طاقة كهربائيـة بمعدل 410*400 ميكا واط- ساعة في اليوم أي ما يزيد عن خمسة أضعاف ما نحتاجه في اليوم الواحد في مدة الاستهلاك القصوى .
هناك بعض التجارب لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في البلاد العربية والعراق منها :-
1-	تسخين المياه وتدفئة برك السباحة بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية لأنها طريقة اقتصادية وسهلة وخاصــة في سخانات المياه الشمسية وهي منتشرة حتى في بلاد اليمن السعيد والسودان والبلاد العربية الأخرى وفي الآونة الأخيرة في العراق عام 2006 م .
2-	تعّد الطاقــة الشمسيــة وسيلــةً للتبريد أيضاً حيث كلما زاد الإشعاع الحراري كلما زاد التبريد وكلما كانت أجهزة التبريد الشمسي أكثر كفاءة ولكن هنا العملية معكوسة ومكلفـة في نفس الوقت حيـث تكون أعلى من السعر الاعتيادي للتبريد بثلاثة أضعاف تقريباً وقد تتعدى هذه النسبة حسب قوة التبريد المطلوبة ويعود السبب لارتفاع التكلفة لمواد التبريد الشمسي ومعدات تجميع الحرارة وتوليد الكهرباء .
3-	في الآونة الأخيرة تم استيراد خلايا شمسيـــة لإنارة الشوارع في بغداد نظراً لسوء أنتاج الكهرباء بعد الاحتلال الأمريكي للعراق أوائل عام 2003م.
ولو استعرضنا التطبيقات السارية للطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي لتبين لنا إن استخدام الخلايا الشمسيــة في التسخين والتدفئــة أصبح شيئــا مألوفـاً في بعض الدول بينما بقيت صناعــة وإنتاج الخلايا الشمسية تجارياً متأخرا جداً في جميع البلدان العربية بسبب تكلفة إنتاج المصانع.
هذا جزء من بحث في استخدام الطاقة البديلة (الخلايا الشمسية) في العراق والذي دعت الحاجة لاستخدامها نظرا لتردي الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة بالطرق التقليدية..... وهناك المزيد إن شاء الله ازودكم بها لاحقا .


----------



## مهند المصلاوي (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## feraslayous (5 يناير 2011)

*feraslayous*

اشكرك على ما اوردت وانا مهتم جدا بهذا الموضوع كوني اعمل مع كبرى الشركات السورية المختصة بالطاقة المتجددة واتمنى ان ترسل لنا معلومات حول كل ما يتعلق بتشغيل المضخات الغاطسة بالطاقة الشمسية لاننا بحاجة لهاذا الموضوع ولك الشكر سلفا


----------



## جعفرالحجاج (9 يناير 2011)

:70:


----------



## أبو فارس (18 يناير 2011)

الزميل العزيز محمد الكردي اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات المعطاة في موضوعكم هذا واتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح في حياتكم وعملكم وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا
اخي العزيز لدي موضوع ارجوا مساعدتك لي فيه عينة مدير لمصنع خرسانة في احدى مناطق ابوظبي الشبة صحراوية وبعيدة عن خدمات الكهرباء واحتاج لتركيب نظام الطافة الشمسية لهذا المصنع علما حسب المعلومات التي استلمتها من مهندس الكهرباء لدينا باننا نحتاج الى حوالي 1000 كيلو وات لتشغيل المصنع بما يحتوية من مصنع للثلج ومن محركات وغيرها ارجوا الافادة بالمساحة المطلوبة لتركيب الواح الطاقة الشمسية وعدد الخلايا واي المصانع للخلايا والالواح تنصح بالتواصل معها . مرة ثانية لك مني التحية والتوفيق


----------



## moustafa helal (19 يناير 2011)

الموضوع غايه في الترتيب وهو بالفعل موضوع مفيد جدا مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## اسلام1234 (23 يناير 2011)

اين اجد الخلايا الشمسية فى مصر


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (24 يناير 2011)

Brother Mohamed,
Thanks so much for your cooperation to build the new technology in our countries, which are should be adopted many years ago.
i am a marketing and technical support engineer for the solar cooling industry, and for who is intersted in solar cooling or using the advantage of heat to cool down his enviroment, i will be always ready for all kind of support.
My Best Wishes for all,
Mohamed Roushdy


----------



## nemiri (25 يناير 2011)

hالفكرة ممتازة وخصوصا بالنسبة لنا هنا فى افريقيا "السودان لانها من بلدان الصيف الطويل والشمس الساطعة طوال العام
ارجو الافادة باى جديد حول الموضوع على الميل [email protected]
وارجو لك دوام التقدم
وفقك الله


----------



## ban2009ban (30 يناير 2011)

يحتاج البيت المتوسط في السعودية الى ما معدله من 15000-20000 وات في اليوم (15kw-20kw)
حيث ان معدل الغرف 10 -15 وذلك من ناحية التبريد والاضاءة والثلاجات 
فعندما تريد توفير تلك الكمية من الطاقة تحتاج لعدة الواح -ان لم يكن تغطية كامل السطح -من الخلايا وليس خليتين او ثلاثة


----------



## khldoon2 (1 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز من الصعب الاعتماد على الطاقة الشمسية لوحدها حيث ان كفاءة الخلية الشمسية ، بطارية التخزين ، المحول، تأثير الغبار ، صيانة الاجزاء حيث لا يوجد فنين مهرة في الدول العربية ولا حتى مراكز صيانة وقطع غيار وغيرها، لذا فعليك اولاً انشاء شركة بها معدات وفنين وقطع غيار وكيابل، كما اتمنى ان يكون نظام الطاقة مهجن يعني هايبد طاقة هوائية مع طاقة شمسية في نفس السارية الحاملة للخلية الشمسية وايجاد بطاريات تخزين مضمونة ورخيصة ومتوفرة وفنين.
للإفادة لقد حاولت جاهداً في توريد هذه المعدات وتشغيلها في مشروع زراعي ضخم ولكن فشلنا لخوفنا من الفنين وعدم الوثوق بهم. مع وافر الشكر والتقدير
السلام عليكم بداية اخي الكريم ارجو عدم التقليل من مقدرات الطاقات العربية ويبدو ان الحظ لم يحالفك بان تجد الفنيين الاكفاء وللعلم فانه يوجدفي الدول العربية ومنها سورية مراكز للطاقة الشمسية يعمل لديها خبراء من دول الاتحاد الاوربي في مجال الطاقات البديلة .
واخيرا ارجو من الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## khldoon2 (1 فبراير 2011)

لقد وضعن الرد السابق في معرض الرد على الاخ مكينة


----------



## عمر صابر (11 فبراير 2011)

اخوانى انا من الصعيد واريد ان اشترى الواح الخلايا الشمسية افيدونى اين تباع هذه الخلايا من فضلكم


----------



## المقدسي2011 (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي حمد الحمد (13 فبراير 2011)

الاخ الكريم بارك الله مثابرتكم لايضاح الموضوع حول الطاقة البديله الذي اريدتزويدنا مايلي:
الكلفة الحقيقية ل5000 وات ل24 ساعة عمل /بيوت/ و25000 وات 12ساعة عمل مضخة كهربائية واحدة /مشاريع زراعيه/ موقع العمل بسوريه الحبيبة


المهندس:علي


----------



## joger99 (16 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو من اخواني الاعزاء ارسال الي خريطة اينفينتر لاني محتاجة لمشروع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## joger99 (16 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ارجو من اخواني الاعزاء ارسال الي خريطة اينفينتر لاني محتاجة لمشروع وبارك الله فيكم ارجو ارساله على بريد[email protected] وادراجه كصورة*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك 
مجهود كبير يستحق الشكر 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20:​


----------



## amk_57 (16 فبراير 2011)

موضوع شيق و مفيد جدا


----------



## النشمي ابوفهد (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي هذا العرض الرا ئع


----------



## النشمي ابوفهد (19 فبراير 2011)

الخوان المهندسن العرب ارجو شرح صناعة الوح نفسه والمواد المكونه منه وشكرا


----------



## uosef (21 فبراير 2011)

مشكور لموضوعك
لكن انت اعطينا تكلفة لقدرة معينة ولنفترض 
2000 وات كم يكلف ؟
500 وات كم يكلف ؟
خلايا شمسية وبطارية واعمل حسابك انه الشمس 4 ساعات يوميا بدناش نقول اكثر


----------



## عمر فيفا (5 مارس 2011)

*لك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## عمر فيفا (5 مارس 2011)

*مشكور لموضوعك*


----------



## roka.alrefaei (18 مارس 2011)

ان شاء الله هجرب الطريقه الاوله لانى الطريقه التانيه معقده ومش فاهمه فيه حاجه للاسف اعذرو جهلى
بس كان عندى استفسار مين الى بيعمل الخلايا ديه فى مصر
وكنت عايزه اعرف لو مثلا البيت هيشتغل بالطاقه الشمسيه الكهرباء مش هيكون له لازمه خالص ول برضو هتكون موجود وتساعد الخلايا الشمسيه
ولو الكهرباء هتتلغى خالص فى الشتا هيكون الموقف ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يريت حد يجيب على تساؤلاتى
انا سجلت خصوصا فى المنتدى علشان الموضوع ده


----------



## حسن مغنية (23 مارس 2011)

موضوع في غاية الروعة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng/adham (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا

الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد بارك الله فيكم

السؤال انا من غزة والتقنية مش موجودة عنا

بس في مصر اكيد موجودة اذا في شركات مصرية يا ريت عنوان نتواصل معهم من خلاله


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed almasre (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
علي تبسيط الفكره شكرا لك


----------



## سعد العراقي جبوري (14 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هاي المعلومات لكن لو ممكن تعطينا الاسعار التقريبية لتوليد كمية معينة من الطاقة مثل 1 كيلووات وهناك شيء اخر احب انبهك انه يوجد نوع من الخلايا الشمسية فيها مخاطر واثار جانبية ارجو منك ان توضح هذه المخاطر وشكرا لك


----------



## منى البناسي (15 أبريل 2011)

ايه الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (19 أبريل 2011)

مشششششششششكككككووووووورييييين جدجدجدجدجدجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## المهندسة ام سارة (20 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع رائع*

الاخ محمد الكردي
انا ايضا مهندسة مهتمة بالطاقة البديلة وارغب بفتح سوق لها في العراق. موضوعك جاء في الوقت المناسب وهو موضوع رائع جدا ارجو موافقتك على اعادة نشر الموضوع واي مواضيع اخرى عن الطاقة البديلة تنشرها لاحقا في مجلة طاقة المستقبل التي ستصدرها جمعية المستقبل للطاقة المتجددة في بغداد وهي مجلة تعريفية غرضها التوعية بالطاقة البديلة وسنقوم بذكر المصدر بالتأكيد. لدي دراسة عن امكانية قيام مشاريع الطاقة الشمسية في العراق لتوليد طاقة كهربائية على مستوى حكومي سأقوم بنشرها في المنتدى. كما لدي ابحاث عن الوقود الحيوي من فضلات التمور سانشرها ايضا وهي من اول الابحاث العربية في هذا المجال. دعني اتعلم كيف انشر الملفات اولا :82:


----------



## محمد بن السويفي (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على موضوعك المفيد وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## ابو أحمد دلول (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
تحية لجميع المشاركين و أقتراح لأدارة المنتدي لتعم الفائدة:
1/ تعتبر المملكة أكبر مصدر للبترول ( الطاقة ) و أنشاء الله تكون ايضاً في تصدير الطاقة الشمسية 
2/ منى الله على اغلب الدول العربية و الأفريقية بالطاقة الشمسية 
3/ فلنبدأ بإعداد الفكرة خطوبخطوة.

أعمل في مجال الطاقة المتجددة منذ 13 سنة من خلال اعداد نظام توفير الطاقة البديلة عبر البطاريات ( lid acid )
بدون الطاقة الشمسية عبارة عن تخزين الطاقة في البطارية من خلال الكهرباء و في حال انقطاع التيار اتوماتيكياً يعمل النظام . و تعتبر أهم مرحلة لتخزين الطاقة 

اطلب من أدارة الملتقى ضم جميع المشاركات السابقة و المستقبلية و مايختص في ذلك الى قسم الطاقة المتجددة حيث يوجد مشاركات عديدة و كثيرة تحت مسمى الطاقة الخضراء و المباني الخضراء لتعم الفائدة .


----------



## ميكانو يا رفعة راس (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا اخي على المعلومات القيمة وانشاء اللة تنفذ الفكرة بكل الدول العربية ومن ضمنها موطني العزيز العراق


----------



## amafhh (26 أبريل 2011)

الطاقة الشمسية ضرورية خاصة بالنسبة للدول التي تكون فيها فترات النهار طويلة


----------



## amafhh (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا اخي على المعلومات القيمة وانشاء اللة تنفذ الفكرة بكل الدول العربية ومن ضمنها موطني العزيز العراق

انشاء الله انشاء الله


----------



## safa aldin (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمداسدخان (2 مايو 2011)

*خلايا*

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## شكولا (14 مايو 2011)

يسلمو ..............لو كان متاح هالعلوم عندنا في السعودية للأناث كان تخصصنا بس للاسف اذا كان موجود فهو للذكور فقط


----------



## رضا محمد احمد (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ولكن عندى استفسار عن كيفية توصيل الخلايا للحصول على التيار والجهد المناسبين وعن الاسعار ارجو التكرم بالافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طارق الشريف2 (17 مايو 2011)

هذه الطاقه هي المستقبل


----------



## همام11 (20 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااا على هذا الموضوع الرائع اخي

بس عندي سؤال ......

هل ممكن استغلال الطاقه البديله ( الشمسيه ) كعمل تجاري ؟؟

واذا كان ممكن ياريت تدلني على الطريقه الاسهل والاسرع

تحياتي ......​


----------



## mustafa abdeaziz (22 مايو 2011)

3بطريات كم يكون التكلفة


----------



## قاجو (24 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله الخير والعافية


----------



## دمعه قمر (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز لكن هنلك مشكله بكيفية الخزن فالبطاريات ليست عمليه لخزن الطاقة ولكن هناك طرق افضل منالخلايا الشمسية ومن بطاريات الخزن كاستخدام طاقة الرياح اواستعمال الزيت اوالملح لخزن الطاقة وشكرا الفيزيائي


----------



## نزار الزيدي (1 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohabdo73 (4 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اريد كيفيه الاتصال


----------



## سيد رشوان (17 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ولكن لدى سؤال لماذا لا يتم تطبيق هذه الطاقة فى البلاد العربية


----------



## رضا المرسى على (19 يونيو 2011)

حياك الله 
لماذا لايتم تبنى هذه الافكار من قبل رجاله الاعمال وتنفيذها فى البيوت .


----------



## ajeebh (29 يونيو 2011)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اريد ان اسأل سؤال مهم وارجو الرد للاهميه 
هل يمكن توصيل ال solar panel مباشرة مع ال inverter ؟
بحيث يتم تشغيل الكهرباء نهارا فقط بدون بطارية


----------



## elmalwany (8 يوليو 2011)

اسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعل ذاللك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engmahammad-alrfou (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس


----------



## ciaj35250 (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ابوايمن البشيري (19 يوليو 2011)

انا على استعداد لتبني هذه الفكرة وانشاء مصنع لذلك فهل انت مستعد للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع وبشكل جدي


----------



## ابوايمن البشيري (19 يوليو 2011)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> *مرحبا أخواني المهندسين من جديد*​
> من جديد أطل عليكم بموضوع في الطاقة المتجددة وراح أضل أزهقكم بالموضوع لحد ما تحبوه وتتبنوا الفكرة وتشجعوها في كل مكان
> 
> يا ترى لو آمنا بالفكرة وفعلا حبينا نحول البيت على الطاقة الشمسية ؟  كم التكلفة ؟
> ...


السلام عليكم يابش مهندس 
اناعلى استعداد كامل لتبي هذه الفكرة ومراسلتي لانشاء مصنع متكامل لهذا الغرض ومتفاعل جدا 
فارجو التكرم بمراسلتي على ايميلي اذا تكرمو الاخوه في ادارة الملتقى بذلك


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (19 يوليو 2011)

*معكم*



ابوايمن البشيري قال:


> السلام عليكم يابش مهندس
> اناعلى استعداد كامل لتبي هذه الفكرة ومراسلتي لانشاء مصنع متكامل لهذا الغرض ومتفاعل جدا
> فارجو التكرم بمراسلتي على ايميلي اذا تكرمو الاخوه في ادارة الملتقى بذلك


 
أنا مهندس إنشائي لك عندي هوس بالطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح وافكر في عمل شركة لتعميم الفكرة في جميع أنحاء مصر .أرجوا التواصل


----------



## السيد الهواري (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم بصراحة الفكرة عجباني جدا وانا من مصر ويا ريت اعرف اشتري المكونات منين لتفيذ المشروع ده في بيتي


----------



## bryar (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لتقديمك الموضوع الهام عن الطاقة البديلة عندي استفسار على الفقرة ادناه:
(تكلفة الخلايا الشمسية حسب النوعية فمثلا شركة كيوسرا الأمريكية تبدأ الأسعار من 20 دولار إلى 800 دولار حسب الحجم والقدرة) هل هذه الأسعار هي لقطعة واحدة محددة القياس اي ستاندر ام هي للمتر المربع مع التقدير.


----------



## أبوموسى العدني (29 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على كل حال
ويا حبذا أن تتحفنا بمواضيع اقتصادية جدا فإن هذا مكلف نوعا ما
مشكور مرة أخرى


----------



## محمد بيرم (31 يوليو 2011)

سلمت يداك .. مشروع الطاقة البديلة هو مستقبلنا بالفعل .


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
:84: **وكل عام وانتم بخير** :84:
*


----------



## ملك الشات (11 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر اخي الكريم على المعلومات القيمه وبارك الله بيك


----------



## mahmoud sultan (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ارجو ان تزودنا ايضا بمعلومات حول اجود انواع الالواح وكيفية المحافظة على سلامة المنظومه وخاصة البطاريات من التلف
جزاك الله خيرا كثير


----------



## mahmoud sultan (14 أغسطس 2011)

ايضا يااخي انا ممن استعمل مضخات بالطاقة الشمسية في الابار الغير عميقة وكانت التجربه رائعة والمشكلة الوحيده التي قابلتنا هو تلف المضخة باستمرار فهل لديك حلول لمشكلة المضخة


----------



## yaqdhan (17 أغسطس 2011)

رحم الله والديك والله موضوع جدا حلو ومفيد والله يوفقك
بس نريد معلومات اكثر الله يوفقك


----------



## tahaabdelmawgood (19 أغسطس 2011)

*كيف اجد الخلايا في مصر ضروري وباقي المكونات*



السعادة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حياك الله أخي احيي فيك هذا الجهد الرائع
> وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعل ذاللك في ميزان حسناتك وإن
> شاء الله أنني سأحاول أن طبق ماذكرت ونتواصل سوية
> السلام


 الرجاء الرد ضروري


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله. الخلايا الشمسية موجودة فى اكثر و اذكر منهم شركة جرين صن سيتى

www.greensuncity.com


----------



## ماجدحسن (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس أبو نضال (24 أغسطس 2011)

أنا سأعمل رسالة الماجستير في هذا المجال وسيكون عن تصميم نظام كامل وبعدها سنقوم بتنفيذه وإجراء قياسات وحسابات جدوى وتكلفة وإختبار إندماجه مع الشبكة الكهربائية وطبيعة التحديات.....وسيتم ذلك بالتعاون مع الجامعة في الدنمارك على أن يتم التنفيذ في جزيرة غرينلاند....نسأل الله التوفيق وأن ننفع أمتنا وأوطاننا في هذا المجال


----------



## safouane (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحوت1384 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر جميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع
بعد قراتى الي جميع الردود والمشاركات
عندي استفسار او اقتراح
لماذا لا يتم استخدام الطاقه الشمسيه نهار فقظ الي ان يتم ايجاد الحلول في تخزين الطاقه
ويتم استخدامها في الدوائر الحكوميه والمدارس والمساجد وجميع المباني التي تعمل نهارا
ويتم استخدم الطاقه خلال النهار ويتم استخدام الكهرباء لليلا من المولدات او شركة الكهرباء
ويكون بذلك تم توفير تقريبا نصف الاستهلاك العام وانا اتوقع ان يكون اكثر من النصف
لو وضعنا في نظرنا الاسواق التجاريه حيث تعمل في النهار 8 ساعات وفي الليل 5 ساعات
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## مصريا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

انا بعد ما قريت جميع ال 45 صفحة فى الموضوع الخاص بالطاقة الشمسية لاحظت انه التكلفة عالية جدا لعمل نظام شمسى واعتقد فى رايئ احد الاسباب الرئيسية انه احنا بنتعامل معاها كمستخدمين سواء على مستوى التجارة او الاستخدام العادى للافراد فمثلا نظام شمسى ل خلية 100 وات بكافة متطلباتها كانت مذكورة من الشركة 2000 دولار بما يعادل مصري تقريبا 12000 لكن عندما كنت فى مشروع التخرج السنة الماضية بشتغل على نظام مثيل له كانت التكلفة لا تتعدى 5000 جنيه مصري .طبعا هو فى البداية هيكون فى فارق فى مستوى الاداء والاعتمادية ودا ناتج من فارق الخبرة بينا وبينهم كمصممين لكن ان شاء الله الناس السنة دى بعدنا هيخدوا افكارنا ويحاولوا يكملوا عليها لتطويرها وخير ان شاء الله.خلاصة اللى انا عايز اقوله انه مشكلة السعر فى التصميم والفكرة والشغل طبعا لانى وصلت للنموذج ده بعد سنة كاملة من الشغل المعملى كطالب.


----------



## مصريا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اضافة تانى ممكن تكون انه تقريبا جميع المشاركات فى الموضوع باستثناء مشاركة واحدة او اتنين كانت عن Stand alone PV systems وهى الانظمة المعزولة عن الشبكة الكهربية بمعنى انه مفيش اى اتصال بينها وبين الشبكة _مجرد نظام بيغذى نفسه_اما المشاركات الاستثنائية كانت بتتكلم عن Connected to grid PV systemsوهى الانظمة المتصلة بالشبكة الكهربية وعلى اتصال بيها بمعنى انها ممكن تاخذ وتعطى للشبكة بس النقطة مش سهلة لانك لازم تعمل تزامن مع الشبكة بمعنى انك تكون مثلها فى الجهد والتردد ولو النظام ثلاث فازات 3-phase systemيبقى لازم تاخد فى بالك التتابع والزاوية الفراغية وما شابه وده ممكن عادى بس المشكلة انك امتى بتاخد من الشبكة وامتى بتعطيها ومستوى الاداء الشمسى يمثل صعوبة للتحكم فى انظمة القوى والشبكات الكهربية.والشبكة اللى ممكن تعمل كده اسمها Smart gridبمعنى الشبكة الذكية ودى لسه فى شغل وتطوير فيها وللاسف مش موجودة تماما فى الوطن العربى على حد علمى والله اعلم.


----------



## aymansalem (16 سبتمبر 2011)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي م.أبو موسى إذا حاب نتواصل أنا أفضل المسنجر على الهوتت مييل وايميلي موجود في الملف الشخصي لي ، شكرا لتفاعلك الكريم
> 
> ...


مرحبا اخي محمد ممكن يتم التواصل معك عبر المسنجر اذا بتسمح


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (23 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي جزيت خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة...
أنا مشروعي عن تبريد مبنى باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية وان اغير وسيط التبريد الى أمونيا أو بروميد الليثيوم..
أرجو منك مساعدتي بذلك قدر استطاعتك أون تدلني على مراجع تفيدني لعمل مشروعي
وجزيت خيرا....


----------



## ahmadakeel5700 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية على هذا الشرح 
اريد منك بعد اذنك الكتلوكات المتعلقة بالموضوع
لكي اضيفها لمشروعي التخرج "حول تصنيع الخلية الشمشسية"
ايملي على الياهو هو ahmadakeel5700


----------



## حسام الحسني (3 نوفمبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهيب خضير (1 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=3226&vmid=31571#vmessage31571#ixzz1iF3Dxobv

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسعد الله وقتك باليمن والبركه ما اود الاطاله في موضوع كم خلية شمس تحتاج لبينك رفقة برنامج excel برنامج رائع بس لو توضحيلي 

=K6+0.4 Actual No. Photo Cells 
كيف اجت 0.4 بارك الله فيك في مرفق صوره كما هو موضح[


----------



## نودي (7 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير
كان عندى بحث عن كيفية حساب الطاقه المستهلكه فى منزلى وكم خليه شمسيه احتاجها
نفع الله الناس بعلمك


----------



## elmalwany (7 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وأسأل الله أن يجعلةفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alwsl (22 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## amrsaied (23 يناير 2012)

*مهندس محمد بارك الله فيك بس انا عاوز افهم حاجه دلوقتي انا عاوز اعرف هلا لو انا عملت خلايا شمسيه علي 1متر مربع هيكون معدل الطاقه المنتج في الساعه كام او دلوقتي انا في متر مربع هيكون كام خليه *

*انا من مصر والشمس انتا عارف طول اليوم عندنا *

*ودلوقتي عاوز لو انا عازم علي عمل الخلايا دي هتتعمل ازاي *

*ياريت تبلغني وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## sokna (27 يناير 2012)

ماشاء الله صحيت ع الموضوع الشيق


----------



## s3eed7 (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مان الجعمي (18 فبراير 2012)

اخواني انا عندي لوحين الاول الماني وضربه البرق بسبب (التاريت) ماكان فيه
والثاني مدري ويش صناعته طاح من سطح البيت وتكسر وماحصلت محل صيانه
لها علمً اني كنت شابكها على البطاريه على طول بدون محول وتشغل اميال خاصه بها للاناره
ولا ادري هل عاد تصلح والحين ابغى محول عشان اشغل عليها تلفزيون ايش الموحل اللي تنصحوني فيه
وعلى فكره الحين عندنا باليمن خاصه الارياف صارت مشهوره بكثره


----------



## nab909 (26 فبراير 2012)

*يا اخ مان ..... الالواح الشمسية غاية في الحساسية .... اكيد الي تكسر فيه اجزاء مازالت تعمل , اما الي ضربه البرق لا اعتقد سلامتهم ... المهم خلايا الطاقة مجزئة مترابطة وليست كتلة واحدة لا تقلق الي تكسر ممكن الاستفادة منة ... المحلات والشركات كثيرة في صنعاء اعرضها على احدهم وهم بيشوفوا مدي الاستفاده من بعض شرائح الطاقة التي لم تتفتت او تنكسر ... انا مقيم باوروبا لو اعرف محل كنت دليتك .... بالتوفيق *


----------



## ahmad kh (28 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## مــاجــدهمــام (18 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ضللت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع المفيد الذي قرآته من اشهر ووجدته الان فالحمدلله ..
لكن واجهتني مشكله فهم الامبير والفولت و.. الخ 
فلست فيزيائي ولا كهربائي لكن لدي سوالي مختصر ياليت احد الاخوه يفيدني ...

عندي كمبيوتر مكتبي + ثلاث لمبات + تلفزيون + سيفر .. العمل مايقارب ثماني ساعات 
كم احتاج من لوح شمسي ونوع البطاريه وملحقاتها وكم تقريبا التكلفه بالريال السعودي ؟؟


----------



## somia fetoh (22 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (23 مارس 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## bryar (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## salahlaw (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع ممتاز*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hakoz20 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

good job dude


----------



## htth (14 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## ban2009ban (11 مايو 2014)

من واقع تجربتي المتواضعة في استراحتي وبشكل مبسط كل غرفة تحتاج الى مابين 100-200 امبير للبطارية حسب مايوضع في الغرفة 

وكل امبير يحتاج الى واحد وات من الخلايا الشمسية يعني كل غرفة تحتاج الى 100-200 وات من الالواح الشمسية 

طبعا اللمبات يجب ان تكون من الليد الموفر للطاقة وهناك مراوح لتحريك الهواء في الغرفة وبالنسبة للتبريد تحتاج مكيف صحراوي مرهم -اي مغيرة مكينته الى مروحة دفع قوي وكل مكيف صحراوي يغطي غرفتين مع وجود ثلاجة واحدة صغيرة 

الطاقة المستهلكة هي كالاتي 

لمبات ليد 3-5 وات ويفضل وضع 6 لمبات للغرفة -اللمبات قوية جدا في الاضاءة
المكيف الصحراوي المرهم يستهلك من 100-200 وات 
المراوح -واحدة لكل غرفة 40-50 وات 
الثلاجة 50 ليتر 50 -70 وات 
دينمو ماء لرفع الماء 550 وات -لمدة قصيرة 
تلفزيون ليد مع الرسيفر 110 وات 

وعليه يمكنكم الحسبة بشكل سهل كل غرفة تحتاج الى 100-200 امبير للبطارية 
يعني ثلاث غرف تحتاج الى 600 امبير كحد اعلى وتحتاج الى 600 وات الواح شمسية 

الاسعار عندنا بالسعودية 

اللوح 100 وات ب 550 ريالا او 146 دولارا 

البطارية 200 امبير بسعر 600 ريالا 

لمبات اليد 3 وات ب 16 ريالا 

الثلاجة الفريزر 50 ليتر ب 1900 ريالا

قاعدتي وخبرتي في الطاقة الشمسية على تواضعها 

الوات يجب ان يساوي الامبير الا في الاستهلاك العالي يجب ان يزيد ويكون لكل امبير من البطاريات يقابله 2 وات من الخلايا

والله الموفق


----------



## رياض450 (21 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مساهمة متواضعه منى لاحتساب عدد البطاريات والخلايا الشمسية واجهتنى مشكلة فى طريقة رفع ملف الاكسل فهل هناك من يدلنى لارفع الملف لتعم الفائده


----------



## وائل وليد العبادي (25 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله بكم اجمعين
فقط عندي سؤال بقي يحيرني,
كم اعلى كفائة لافضل خلية شمسية؟
نحن في العراق الشمس تشرق الساعة الخامسة صباحاً
وتغرب الساعة السابعة والنصف مساءا تقريبا
يعني النهار 14 ساعة, او اكثر بقليل
الله يعيننا في رمضان
المهم استخدامها في المواصلات
انا كمهندس سيارات الحمد لله تخيلاتي في هذا المجال كبيرة ووااقعية
اليوم,لاجئين وسفر وانقطاع للمعونات , ففكرت بتصميم قطار كهربائي, او شاحنة بقاطرة
يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية, ويسير في الصحراء, 
المعلومة الاولى و الاهم,كم هي قدرة المتر المربع الواحد من الالواح الشمسية؟
لكي اعتمد على اساس تصميمي

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## منير سعيد (26 يونيو 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع القيم جدا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (28 مايو 2015)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسام الحسني (10 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور بس حسابك للعملية معقدة شويه في طرق أسرع واسهل


----------



## علي حسين (16 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم :

بالنسبة للاسعار فهي في تناقص سنوي مستمر لنظام الطاقة الشمسية ..

اسعار 2006م اقل من اسعار 2015م ..

وتقل بمعدل 4% سنويا تقريبا .


----------

